# Where my boys at... its NBA PLAYOFF TIME!



## camarosuper6 (Apr 14, 2004)

Although the true matchups arent known yet... heres the predictions.. lets hear what you guys predict.



West  

Minnesota beats Denver 4-1
Sacramento beats Houston 4-2
San Antonio beats Dallas 4-2
LA beats Memphis 4-1

East

Indiana beats Boston 4-1
NJ Nets beat NY Knicks 4-2
Detroit beats New Orleans 4-1
Bucks beat the Heat 4-3


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2004)

OK, pardon my NBA ignorance, but I thought the first round series were each five games, not seven.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe this year they changed all rounds to 7 games....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2004)

Ahhh.  OK.

I'll make pics once the seeds are finalized.  Tonight ends the regular season.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 14, 2004)

Right on.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 14, 2004)

LAKERS !!!!! will win this year.


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)

Doesn't look good for my Celts. In fact, it kinda sucks cuz they have to play the 1 seed Pacers, AND miss out on a lottery pick.
oh well, i love watchin them in the playoffs.

and besides, is having the Pats, Huskies (squared), Celts and Sox all win it in the same year too much to ask???


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> and besides, is having the Pats, Huskies (squared), Celts and Sox all win it in the same year too much to ask???



oh ya, and my Whalers


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think its pretty funny how the Kings were on top of the world all season long, but when it comes to crunch time, theyre doing what they do well. Choking.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 14, 2004)

SPURS CHAMPS in 2004 


HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH  

its not going to happen dude.......


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats what they said last year, until we had to bring out the tissue box for all the Laker fans...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 14, 2004)

last year they didnt have Payton and Malone !!!!!!!

and now Shaq is healthy and Kobe is ready to win again...


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> LAKERS !!!!! will win this year.



Thats what I'm saying!  
I got tickets to the second round, cant wait.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 14, 2004)

man i dont see how LAKERS can loose, that would be impossible with their current all star line up

IF Kobe, Shaq, Payton and Malone show up to play

ITS OVER,  you might as well just give them the fucking trophy now.

and we all know that Malone especially is amazing in playoffs, he reallly comes through and so does Gary.  Of course Shaq and Kobe not withstanding, because they are always top notch...

im excited, i hope they win so Malone can finally get that ring he deserves so much !


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> im excited, i hope they win so Malone can finally get that ring he deserves so much !


----------



## austinite (Apr 14, 2004)

Best part about the playoffs is we finally get to see all these other teams play.  I can't wait to see the Grizzilies so I can see Jason Williams play.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2004)

OK, my pix:

Indiana over Boston, 4-2
New Orleans over Miami, 4-2
Detroit over Milwaukee, 4-1
New Jersey over New York, 4-3

Minnesota over Denver, 4-1
Dallas over Sacramento, 4-3
San Antonio over Memphis, 4-2
LA over Houston, 4-2


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

Indiana over Boston, 4-1
New Orleans over Miami, 4-2
Milwaukee over Detroit  , 4-2
New Jersey over New York, 4-2

Minnesota over Denver, 4-1
Sacramento over Dallas  , 4-3
San Antonio over Memphis, 4-2
LA over Houston, 4-2


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

Damn it , the playoffs are gonna kick ass this year!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 15, 2004)

anyone see Kobe play last night

AMAZING

2 -3 point shots to win it for the Lakers in Double Overtime !!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yea, great shots!

But wont happen against Bowen


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 15, 2004)

Bowen who ?

hahhahhahaaha


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

DEFENDING CHAMP Bowen...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 15, 2004)

doesnt actually matter who Bown is

the fact is that NO ONE in the league today can guard Kobe, its that simple


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

While no one can guard him directly, Bowen is the best against him in the league.

IMO deserves Defensive player of the Year honors, but hes not a big name, so he probably wont get it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

Enjoy Kobe while you can, hes leaving after this year...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 15, 2004)

he is not leaving, Lakers will never make the biggest mistake in the history of the league by trading, the single best guard sense Michael to another team.......


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

Its not trading, hes a free agent.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone else seeing Dallas upset Sac in the first round?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Its not trading, hes a free agent.




he is DEFINITELY not leaving LA, he is just practicing his free agent card so he can get a higher salary !!! its a game dude


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ill bet 100 bucks flat out he leaves LA.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 15, 2004)

It'll be tough, but if the Kings finally pull their heads outta their asses, they'll win. I can't believe they lost to Golden State...Spurs are my second fav team though. As for the Lakers, I LOATHE, DESPISE, HATE, DETEST, etc. etc., them. God double OT and Kobe pulls a 3 pointer. I can't believe that shit. Bill Walton also annoys me...."throw it down big man, throw it down." Good God, shaddup.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 15, 2004)

hahhahahhahahaah yea you tell em !!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 15, 2004)

Freakin Mayo is a Laker fan too  : As Jodi already knows, lol, no bottles  around me if the Lakers play the Kings.  Short people are feisty.


----------



## austinite (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> While no one can guard him directly, Bowen is the best against him in the league.



What about Sacremento's Christie.  Didn't he stop him last week?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> man i dont see how LAKERS can loose, that would be impossible with their current all star line up
> 
> IF Kobe, Shaq, Payton and Malone show up to play
> ...



Perfect quote!


----------



## gr81 (Apr 16, 2004)

*First Round*
*West* 
Minnesota over Denver, 4-1
Dallas over Sacramento , 4-3
San Antonio over Memphis, 4-3
LA over Houston, 4-2

*East* 
Indiana over Boston, 4-0
New Orleans over Miami, 4-2
Detroit over MilW , 4-1
New Jersey over New York, 4-2

*Conference Semis* 
*West* 
Minnesota over Dallas 4-2
LA over San Antonio 4-1

*East*
Pacers over Hornets 4-3
Detroit over Nets 4-3

*Conference Finals* 
Minnesota over LA 4-3
Pacers over Pistons 4-2

*NBA Finals* 
Timberwolves over Pacers in 5


Thats my prediction right there fellas, all though realistically I think that the Lakers are gonna take it. I would like to see Garnett do his thang finally. I wouldn't be uspet thou if LA takes it b/c I want to see Payton and Malone get a ring. There is a very slim chance the Spurs are going anywhere against the best teamns in the west, sorry Camaro.


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 16, 2004)

lakers suuuuck


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 16, 2004)

my bold prediction, the nba champ will come from the west conference.  honestly though i think it is too much to expect the twolves to win it all, but at least they shold win their first series.  The kings are playin like utter crap lately, i hate the lakers so i'll never pick them, so i guess that leaves the spurs as champs, as for the east, who cares they are playing for second place, but i will be rootin for my celts to win it all


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 17, 2004)

Bigballa's right - it ain't gonna happen with the spurs. I predict that the Lakers (WITH THEIR ALL STAR/ FUTURE HALL OF FAMERS LINEUP) will take out the big ole broom against the Pacers in the final round. I'm sorry to see that Iverson won't be out there...he deserves it for all the hardwork he did before he got injured (I actaully don't know if I'm serious or not...)


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 17, 2004)

gr81 - You have a team that has gotten out in the first round for about 3 consecutive years beating a team that is unbeatable... I hope you don't have any $$ rifing on the game.


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> i hate the lakers so i'll never pick them,



Hater!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 17, 2004)

1 thing is inevitable, the LAKERS ARE WINNING THE CHAMPIONSHIP !!!!!! the rest is details..........


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> Hater!


yeah, they are the yankees of basketball


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> yeah, they are the yankees of basketball



GO YANKEES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gr81 (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> gr81 - You have a team that has gotten out in the first round for about 3 consecutive years beating a team that is unbeatable... I hope you don't have any $$ rifing on the game.




Dear, its a new year, and NO ONE is unbeatable..  I like going for the underdogg. The certainly are beatable thou. Besides, that team that didn't get out of the first round is not this Minnesota team is it? You are probably right, but the games aren't played on paper, anything can happen. besides I said that the Lakers would probably win. You know I am a huge Payton fan and I would love to see him wearing a ring.. We will see won't we!


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> GO YANKEES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yankees suck


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 17, 2004)

I hate the Lakers and the Yankees.....Too bad the Kings and  SF Giants always blow it though...


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 17, 2004)

ah, i hate the giants too, bein a lowly padre fan, i just hate all my friends from up north, damn cocky sob's talkin their trash talk.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 18, 2004)

Payton "deserves" the ring, and if they Lakers lose with their all star lineup, then I hope they cry (all the way to the bank)...The only reason Minnesota will NOT get out in the first round is because they're playing Denver. The denver franchise revolves around Carmelo (and maybe a little Nene/Voshon/Andre Miller), but it's not enough. KG is definitely going to take his game to the next level (not like he needs to).


----------



## austinite (Apr 19, 2004)

Spurs will repeat.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 19, 2004)

hells naw man!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 20, 2004)

I concur. Spurs playing the best basketball so far in the playoffs.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 20, 2004)

yeah, against the Grizz who have ZERO playoff experience and were slippin anyways, big deal. We will see when they play a real tough team. I think that The Pacers and Detroit could beat San Antonio in a 7 game series!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 20, 2004)

OH thats just insulting. I mean, I can possibly see San Antonio losing to LA, or maybe Sac, but Detroit or Indiana... thats just plain ridiculous. 

Dayummmmm


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 20, 2004)

Any of the top four teams from the West could beat Detroit or Indiana 4-1.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> OH thats just insulting. I mean, I can possibly see San Antonio losing to LA, or maybe Sac, but Detroit or Indiana... thats just plain ridiculous.
> 
> Dayummmmm


Exactly. East Coast ball v. West Coast ball...totally different worlds. West Coast can spank any East Coast team.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 20, 2004)

thats BS, the pacers have teh best record in the league first of all. they have IMO the best power forward in the league in J Oneal, Al HArrington is dope as fucc, Ron Artest is teh defensive plyer of the year, Reggie Miller is still Reggie Miller, please. YOu are foolish if you think a team is weak JUST b/c they are in the east. The Pistons are better defensively than San Antonio by a LONG SHOT. With Both Wallaces, Rip Hamilton and shit, you need not underestimate them fellas. We will see.  I would take the Pacers over the spurs current roster any day of the week. 4-1 my ass, we will see, if your team even advances far enough.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 20, 2004)

The Pacers have the best record because ... HELLO... they play in the EAST. Jermaine Oneal is good, but hes no Tim Duncan. AL Harrington is ok, but Id be MUCH more worried about Kobe Bryant, Chris Webber or Kevin Garnett...  I never said they werent good, but lets face it, for the past 5 years, the East hasnt shown the West, Jack sheyat as far as competition in the Finals.  I dont see how you can argue this fact, but Im sure you'll attempt too.

As for Detroits defense being better than San Antonios.. thats a close call, Im not going to attempt to really argue it, but if San Antonio played in the East, theyd have the best Defense too. 

I'm in no way guaranteeing the Spurs win the title. Of course I am going for them, but I WILL guarantee that whoever wins in the West, WILL win the title, this year at least.  The western conference finals will once again, be the REAL finals.

Dont be mad because I speak the truth.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 20, 2004)

And if youd REALLY take the Pacers roster over the Spurs.. with the exception of maybe Ron Artest... Id have to say your crazy.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Anyone else seeing Dallas upset Sac in the first round?



Nope   Not with the Kings up 2-0. I'll be here more supporting my KINGS!! Hopefully they'll face the Spurs in the playoffs. Then I'll be alittle torn but my home team has to go all the way!!
GO KINGS!!


----------



## gr81 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> And if youd REALLY take the Pacers roster over the Spurs.. with the exception of maybe Ron Artest... Id have to say your crazy.




Dude, first of all Rasheed Wallace and Ben Wallace are Known for their Dfense and tough style fo play first, O second. Who besides Bruce Bowen on the spurs is that tough a defender. Both Wallaces are better Defensive players than Duncan, you have to agree on that.

Second of all, the Pacers have a roster full of stars, the spurs have role players that, at time play real well, and at times do not. Look at their starting five, there is no comparison. Who is gonna take out any of Indianas post players, Turkuglu (sp)? Parker is a good guard but he is young and not as consistent as he needs to be to win a champoinship with that team. And Jermaine Oneal is better than good. Name me a better PF in the league this year than him? no one. you are underestimating them b/c they are from the east. Yes its true they are as a conference not as strong, and have been in the past few years as well. but this year was definately an improvement though. and of course you would be more worried abotu shaq and Kobe but thats not teh topic at hand. I guess we will have to see! peace


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 21, 2004)

I predict a 4-3 win by the Lakers over the Pacers,so Shaw definitely won't be using that big ole broom of his.... I totally agree with everything gr81 has said, thus guy knows hoops.

Question: Will Iverson come back to the city of brotherly love (aptly named, lol)? Will Kobe return to the sunshine state (is that Florida)?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 21, 2004)

LAKERS WILL WIN

kobe dropped in 36 points on the rockets in game 2......

no one can match that scoring potential in the playoffs this year


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Nope   Not with the Kings up 2-0. I'll be here more supporting my KINGS!! Hopefully they'll face the Spurs in the playoffs. Then I'll be alittle torn but my home team has to go all the way!!
> GO KINGS!!


Heh. Good man.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Kobe will drop 36 points on anyone, thats nothing new, and not really anything to be afraid of. We all know he has the most scoring potential, not just in the playoffs, but in the league.

J'Oneal had a solid season, but Tim is just better IMO.  Of course, KG deserves the MVP hands down IMO, for having a just awesome year, and taking his team to the best record in the league, so congrats to him, but they still not ready for a championship.

Ben Wallace is a great Defensive player, and hes on Duncans level, maybe above , maybe not, Ill give ya that one. But Rasheed Wallace, I HOPE YOUR JOKING MAN!  Do you see Rasheeds name ever on the Defensive player of the year ballots? Nope. Do you see him in the 1st, 2nd or 3rd team All-Defense like Duncan and Ben Wallace? Nope. Hes a good defender, but hes not on that level yet. 

Pacers have a good team. No doubt. I respect them, and I think they are the best in their conference, and a worth opponent. Guess well have to see what happens! DAMN IT I LOVE THE PLAYOFFS AND ARGUING OVER THIS STUFF.  I feel better now. What a way to start my morning


----------



## gr81 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> .... I totally agree with everything gr81 has said, thus guy knows hoops.
> *thanks J*
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, Malone is in it for the long haul.  If he cant get a ring, he will definately want go in the hall of fame as all time point scorer.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 23, 2004)

I just calculated it, and he would have to average roughly 24.3 pounts per game. His 40-41 year old body can't handle that. I mean, Barron Davis barely managing it, and this is his best season so far (minus the injuries). I think that any star who tries to do it on his own (gr81 mentioned Kobe), will eventually fall (eg. T-MAC). You need 3 great players, rather than one superstar (eg. t-wolves)


----------



## austinite (Apr 23, 2004)

Spurs looking good! Gonna shut out the upstart Grizz!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 23, 2004)

austinite - NO offense, I know the Spurs are great, but my grandmother could shut out the upstart Grizz...they're nothing special. I'm sure my girl's varsity ball team could take them...of course the spurs are gonna kick ass.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> I'm sure my girl's varsity ball team could take them...




I want first row seats for that one! ha ha j/p


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 23, 2004)

Grizz arent THAT bad. Theyre just young and stupid. They add a go-to guy and they could really be a good team.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 23, 2004)

^^agreed. I like their team alot actually. put some experience under their belts and they could be something in the future. Hubie Brown, coach of the year for gods sake!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 24, 2004)

"Theyre just young and stupid" - lol...but still really good? Young + stupid = inexperienced = BAD COMBINATION.

I'm a little worried about the Lakers. I don't think Payton is giving it his al. 6 and 7 pt. performance? IN THE PLAYOFFS?! That is not a HOF calibur performance!


----------



## austinite (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> austinite - NO offense, I know the Spurs are great, but my grandmother could shut out the upstart Grizz...they're nothing special. I'm sure my girl's varsity ball team could take them...of course the spurs are gonna kick ass.



Can't do any better than a shut-out though.  I think the Spurs are on their way to another championship.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 25, 2004)

Lakers...game 4...a little nervous....congrats on your win Nuggets (don't know how the hell that happened)....Hornets beat the heat (surprise surprise)...Are the spurs 4-0?!? 2 - 1 Sac-town, ya!

Pistons or Bucks?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

It happened because Karl Malone is a fukin bad ass! haha


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 27, 2004)

Kobe dominated overtime, and Yao got fouled out. Where was Shaq'a prescence? I mean, he averaged 21.5 in 37 minutes during the REGULAR SEASON...and he gets 17 in 47 last game. WHERE ARE YOU BIG MAN?


----------



## gr81 (Apr 27, 2004)

the houston series could'vba just as easily been houston 3 LA 1!! believe that!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with gr81 again. (Thats a first)  

If the Rockets werent so damn turnover prone they could be up 3-1 easily.

I sure wish Yao would start playing like he did during the season and Francis would start living up to his ability.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, if the Lakers were making their free throws, it would not have been a close game.  There are too many factors to say "this or that".  Fact is LA is better.  Thats why they are winning.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree LA is better... than Houston.. not SA.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Only time will tell my friend, only time will tell....


----------



## gr81 (Apr 28, 2004)

houston's lack on experience is what is killin them down the stretch IMO. they haven't been in the playoffs in like 5 years so its no suprise. and yes only time wil tell! lol


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 28, 2004)

Thank you PreMier! Tonight is a huge game!


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

WOW, NBA reg. season was kinda boring, but the playoffs are great so far, even w/my Celts getting swept 

Im watching the Heat/Hornets game right now, and its explosive and exciting, as good a game as i've seen in a while. (not to mention i have Odom, E.Jones and Dwayne Wade on my fantasy squads).

and the Twolves/Nuggs game should be good tonite also. My boy G-Unit (who's also on my squad) should be a FORCE tonite


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 30, 2004)

Its funny, but in all this hoopla about Lakers and Spurs, even I'm guilty of forgetting about Minnesota who had the best record in the West when talking about representing the conference finals. 

Minne had a great year, but its still my opinion that whoever wins the Lakers vs Spurs series will be the NBA champ.


----------



## jaim91 (May 1, 2004)

I think we know what the answer to that is. Lakers 4 - 3. Then, Minn vs. Lakers in the conference finals. I just read an article in last month's slam that profiled spree and sammy. What a kick ass duo. And the backcourt of the T-woves is off the hook. Good luck spurs, you're gonna need it! The east is so pathetic. What are your predictions for the east conference semi?

Anyone else subscribe to slam?


----------



## gr81 (May 1, 2004)

I used to read it back when it first came out, its kindof a crazy mag thou.  Man I hope that Indiana wins the title this year, just for the sole reason that I will laugh my fuckin ass off at everyone in this thread who said the east is garbage and doesn't stand a chance! ha ha, well I am can hope anyways. seriously thou, minnesota baby! This is the year of Garnett, mark my words!


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 1, 2004)

Garnett is great, and deserves the MVP, but his team isnt ready for the Finals yet.


----------



## gr81 (May 1, 2004)

I disagree, Spre has been in teh league a good amount of time, and Cassell won two champoinships his first two years with Houston! they are ready as ever teh way I see it!


----------



## jaim91 (May 2, 2004)

I agree with gr81. But I need the Lakers to win so that MALONE can retire with a clear conscience. The man has been i the league 17 years and doesn't have a fu****' ring to his name! Same with Payton!


----------



## austinite (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> I agree with gr81. But I need the Lakers to win so that MALONE can retire with a clear conscience. The man has been i the league 17 years and doesn't have a fu****' ring to his name! Same with Payton!



Payton and Malone "sold their souls" to get a ring.  Would have been more impressive if they stayed to make their own teams champions.  I sometimes think I see regret in the Glove's face when he's riding the pine in the 4th Qtr...


----------



## jaim91 (May 4, 2004)

Ya, that was a horrible performance on his part on Sunday...


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 4, 2004)

LAKERS

all the way !


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 4, 2004)

LAKERS!

ALL THE WAY...... HOME! 

LOL


----------



## jaim91 (May 5, 2004)

They are going to kick ass tonight....


----------



## aggies1ut (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> They are going to kick ass tonight....


 heh they sure did.....


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

What happened?  Im at work!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 5, 2004)

Lakers lost heh.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Score?


----------



## aggies1ut (May 5, 2004)

Sowrie. 95-85.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 6, 2004)

Im not. GO SPURS!

I told yall the Lakers couldnt keep up, and they sure cant.

Spurs are too much of  A TEAM (notice the word team) for the Lakes. 

Sorry fellaz. Imma stick with my original prediction.

Spurs in 5.


----------



## jaim91 (May 6, 2004)

95-85 Spurs...THEY CANNOT BEAT THE LAKERS! Not too years in a row!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 6, 2004)

Lakers are coming back

no fucking way is kobe, shaq, gary, malone and Phil going to loose

no way


----------



## GRIFF (May 6, 2004)

haha please, gary is over the hill he's a chump and sucks, tony parker owned him. Basically I dont like either team but I gotta give the edge to the spurs. 

Kobe's got his thumb in his ass most of the game starin out into the stands lookin for a 16 year old to score with and on occasion decides to go one on one with someone to score a few.

Spurs in 6.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> 95-85 Spurs...THEY CANNOT BEAT THE LAKERS! Not too years in a row!


They can and will.


----------



## jaim91 (May 7, 2004)

I have a feeling that the Zen master isn't staying so cool after the loss. I can definitely see the Lakers pulling a win out on the 9th...the Spurs are going to let the game go to their heads, and get cocky. Nobody sweeps in the conference semi's anyway...


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 7, 2004)

The Spurs dont get cocky, the LAKERS get cocky. Their whole entire season has been about their cocky "4 Hall of Famer" attitude, telling everyone that they are playing for 2nd place.

Shaqs mouth hasnt been able to deliver the goods for the past 2 years. Payton is all talk and NO walk, TP is eating him alive. Karl Malone is playing well for being 41, but come on, against Duncan, hes overmatched. The only person not really talking and just playing good is Kobe, who is the main reason the games havent been complete blowouts.

The Lakers are all hype and the Spurs are all heart.

Spurs in 5.


----------



## gr81 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Nobody sweeps in the conference semi's anyway...




The Sonics swept Houston in 4 games in the '96 conf semi finals on their way to the finals!


----------



## jaim91 (May 8, 2004)

Man, that was 96...CHICAGO AND MIAMI WERE TOP IN THE EASTERN CONFERENCE (does that not say anything to you about how messed up things were...??)


----------



## gr81 (May 8, 2004)

Man that was good times for sonics fans like myself back in those days, they were so dope for like 8 years. now they are just weak. We could've beat the Bulls to in that series. If we just picked it up earlier in the series and got one of the first two, things would've been different.  Hey Jaim, do you play ball seriously? Just curious if you are a baller. I don't run into enough girls that are really into the game unforunately


----------



## jaim91 (May 9, 2004)

Judging by all my posts, do you think I am a serious baller? lol. I am. On the court, I tear shit up. Off it, as gentle as a pussycat. I subscribe to Slam, and SI (so I know a lot about all aspects of the game). This is my favourite thread by far. I love talking with y'all!!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 9, 2004)

LAKERS TAKE GAME 3

i told you mofos

BLOWOUT !


----------



## jaim91 (May 10, 2004)

Thank you BigBalla! I knew they'd do it! And they're going to do it again game 4 on their home court!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 10, 2004)

spurs got their asses handed to them, when the lakers show up to play NO team can stop them...

when the 4 crown jewels are on point,  the win is there unequivocally !!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 10, 2004)

Give a dog a bone, he thinks hes in heaven.

They played a great game on their own court granted, but dont expect another blowout.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 10, 2004)

Whether you win by 1 point or 20 points, it doesn't matter. The key is winning the games you have on your own court. We'll see if the Lakers can pull off game 4.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 10, 2004)

Exactly.


----------



## gr81 (May 11, 2004)

how about that Minnesota/Sac game 3!!! that was a thriller for gods sake! none of y'all are even talkin about that series, that was a great game. Minnesota baby, thats who I wanna see take home that title. WHo watched it game 3 anyways? That was quite a performance by both Peja and Garnett in the 4th quarter. by tha way the refs fuccin succ, they made some horrible calls IMO.


----------



## jaim91 (May 11, 2004)

The T=wolves totally deserve to make it to the conference finals...where the Lakers will beat them. After this next game in LA., where is game 5 played? WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE CLIPPERS?


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 11, 2004)

Lakers are in complete control, even though statistically the Spurs are up 2 games to 1, the Lakers are in control of the series and dictate the outcome.  Therefore, San Antonio is going to come out swinging in the next game, but like the Klitschko brothers come out swinging in the first couple of rounds but eventually run completely out of steam, same will happen with the Spurs.  They dont have the stamina of Kobe and Shaq nor the experience or benefit of Phil Jacksons masterful coaching !!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 11, 2004)

The stamina of Shaq and Kobe?   Whoa.

Shaq has the stamina of a 78 Dodge Pickup, and Kobe is pretty damn tired from all his legal hasslings. One of the reasons the Spurs won the first two games are the LACK of stamina in the 4th quarter by the Lakers.

I dont see how you can figure the Lakers are in complete control being down 2 games to 1. Sure they had a great game on Sunday, but that means nothing now, its game 4, game 3 is history. 

And Phil Jackson is NO masterful coach. IMO, he maybe the most overrated coach in NBA history. He is a coach of extremely good luck. (If I had Michael Jordan and Kobe/Shaq during my entire coaching tenure, even I would have a bunch of rings by now)


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 11, 2004)

using your analogy, coaches like Larry Brown (iverson and mutambo) and Pat Riley (Mourning, Allan Houston, Ewing) etc * ....

these coaches don???t have 9 rings, therefore your simplistic argument of having great players makes great coaches is a rather weak, yes I will acquiesce that having great players is a catalyst to a optimistic coaching legacy but it does not guarantee winning results !!!

* There were numerous teams/coaches throughout history of the NBA that have had great coaches/great players but have not been successful; ones listed are just a few


----------



## djrx06 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> Lakers are in complete control, even though statistically the Spurs are up 2 games to 1, the Lakers are in control of the series and dictate the outcome.  Therefore, San Antonio is going to come out swinging in the next game, but like the Klitschko brothers come out swinging in the first couple of rounds but eventually run completely out of steam, same will happen with the Spurs.  They dont have the stamina of Kobe and Shaq nor the experience or benefit of Phil Jacksons masterful coaching !!!




We'll see about control.

Its hard enough to split the shots taken between Kobe and Shaq...Throw two other players that have taken at least 20-25 shots a game and you have a cluster fuck.....Kobe some times take 30 shots and Shaq sometimes takes 25 shots.....That's 55 shots per say taken by two people.  Gary Payton has been the go to guy in Seattle and routinely took 20-25 shots a game in Seattle.  Karl also did the same in Utah......There is no way in hell that in the NBA you can put up roughly 100 shots split between 4 people.  Throw Rick Fox, Devean George, Derek Fisher, Kareem Rush, and whoever else you want and it's hard to get any type of a rhythm unless you take the normal shots you are accustomed to.

I would love to see the Lakers win but it WILL be tough.

By the way, GO HEAT!!!!!!!

Oh yeah, Jermaine, how'd those nuts taste?


----------



## jaim91 (May 12, 2004)

BigBallaGa said, "Therefore, San Antonio is going to come out swinging in the next game" - NEGATIVE. LAKERS 98, SPURS 90! And I just read that practically everyone in the SLAMdome (Slam is one of the best basketball mags out there) picked the Lakers to take home to trophy. 
Kobe tired? Tell that to him, cuz I don't think he knows!!! 42 points in 45 minutes! 45 MINUTES!!!


----------



## djrx06 (May 12, 2004)

KOBE is one of a kind.  Let's see if they can keep this up back in San Antonio.  They looked like two different teams when playing in S.A. and in L.A.

Oh yeah......The Heat is going to take it to the Pacers!!!!!

For all you peeps that thought Melo and Lebron were the only legit rookies in the league, Wade is right there with them hand in hand.  Those two are on fishing trips right now while Wade is carrying his team on his back.  When Melo and Lebron start hitting game winning shots or momentum swinging shots in the playoffs then you can talk!!!!!

Jermaine, what kinda flavor nuts would you like this time? Mr. Bender, would you care for some Odom flavored nuts? Coming right up!!!!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 12, 2004)

*42 * 


HAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA YEA BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 12, 2004)

KOBE IS THE BEST GUARD TO EVER TOUCH A BASKETBALL !!

WHEN ITS ALL SAID AND DONE

HE WILL HAVE MORE RIGS
A BIGGER LEGACY
MORE POINTS
AND EVEN MORE MONEY

then you know who !  hint *23*

EVERYONE IS GOING TO REMEMBER #8


----------



## jaim91 (May 12, 2004)

I think the Lakers were just playing with the Spurs for the first two games...you know "let 'em develop a false sense of security type thing". It's times like these where I bet the Spurs miss the Admiral's experience, expertise, and overall great leadership skills. You are missed Big D (not Diesel)! Where is the next S.A. vs. LA game?


----------



## aggies1ut (May 12, 2004)

EVERYONE IS GOING TO REMEMBER #8


For his performances on court and for being accused of rape lol.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 12, 2004)

looks like some Laker haters went underground after the shot practice that Kobe had on the Spurs last night !!!!


----------



## austinite (May 12, 2004)

The Lakers must be stopped now or they will win it all.  Let's go SPURS!!!!!!!


----------



## tomas101 (May 12, 2004)

how about them HEAT!!!!!


----------



## gr81 (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> KOBE IS THE BEST GUARD TO EVER TOUCH A BASKETBALL !!
> 
> WHEN ITS ALL SAID AND DONE
> ...




This is just nonsense bro. He will NEVER be as good as michael.. He is not the player MJ was, he is amazing, but he ain't michael. How soon we forget eh....


----------



## jaim91 (May 13, 2004)

With all the comparisons people draw between all the good players (T-mac, kb8, ai, vince *boo*) and MJ , NOBODY knows who/ how good MJ was anymore! I CAN'T BELIEVE MIAMI TIED WITH INDIANA! They were as bad as Vancouver at one point...yes! VANCOUVER!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> This is just nonsense bro. He will NEVER be as good as michael.. He is not the player MJ was, he is amazing, but he ain't michael. How soon we forget eh....



dude, if a player is judged by what he does on the court and how well he does it then Kobe WILL be better than michael when its all said and done.  jordan didnt have his first ring until he was 28, kobe has 3 already !!!!! and he is what 25, so he can have more rings before he is 28 than jordan did in his whole career.

i believe in KOBE, i think he is the only guard in the league who has the capacity and ability to surpass Jordan !!!!!!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (May 13, 2004)

Heat 2 
Indiana 2

The Heat is fawkin on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> dude, if a player is judged by what he does on the court and how well he does it then Kobe WILL be better than michael when its all said and done.  jordan didnt have his first ring until he was 28, kobe has 3 already !!!!! and he is what 25, so he can have more rings before he is 28 than jordan did in his whole career.
> 
> i believe in KOBE, i think he is the only guard in the league who has the capacity and ability to surpass Jordan !!!!!!!!!



Why not go by points scored in games then too?  MJ retired early also.  MJ holds the record for 50+ point games.  We will see if KB can beat that.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 13, 2004)

The greatness of a player is not solely judged on how many rings he has................


----------



## gr81 (May 13, 2004)

MIchael did not have Shaq alongside him, did he?? Besides, you are fogetting the game is not played on paper. Michael made his teamates around him better, Kobe does not do that. Michael made Pippen look like a top 50 player when he was not, Jordan did more with less. He made heros out of players like Paxson and Steve Kerr constantly. There are a million intangibles that Jordan had that Kobe does not. Is Kobe one of the most prolific scorers we have seen, absolutely. But is he a better player than Michael? Hell no. Don't get carried away now just b/c the Lakers one a few games man. It is straight disrespectful to make that claim I might add.


----------



## austinite (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> The greatness of a player is not solely judged on how many rings he has................



Rings are definitely an indicator of greatness and leadership more so than PPG.  Otherwish Alex English or George Gervin would be considered as great as MJ.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

So you dont think John Stockton was a great player? 

He doesnt have a ring.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by austinite *_
> Rings are definitely an indicator of greatness and leadership more so than PPG.  Otherwish Alex English or George Gervin would be considered as great as MJ.


Basketball is a team sport. One individual could be an awesome player and not get a championship ring. Why do you think Payton and Malone went to the Lakers in the first place? I also said that greatness is not solely judged on the number of rings you have. I did not say that it was not a factor, but definitely only one aspect.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 13, 2004)

hahahahhaa  

i know that no one is going to acquiesce the fact that Kobe is better than Jordan, so ill just say that 10 years from now, we'll see who will be remembered as the better player !


----------



## gr81 (May 13, 2004)

yes we will. you are obviously not lookin at this from an objective view bro. Its easy to say some shit like that after the fact. MJ isn't playing anymore and Kobe is playing great right now, I see how it is. Any true knowledgable basketball fan at there thou knows you are just blowing some purple and gold smoke out your ass. we will see.
Kobe is not even better than Magic, he is not better than Isaiah, hsit he's not even better than Lebron Probably! In fact I would take Vince Carter or T-Mac on my franchise almost any day of the week if I am lookin to win games! thats real talk


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 13, 2004)

DEREK FISHER IS DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAN

HELLLLLLLLLL YEA,  74 - 73  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

with .04 seconds left !!! wow,   LAKERS are fucking awsome


----------



## aggies1ut (May 13, 2004)

I can't believe it. Like .4 seconds left or something...


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Nice...


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 13, 2004)

In the final second of Thursday's Western Conference semifinal game, Tim Duncan hit a spectacular, falling-way jump shot to give the Spurs a one-point lead. Derek Fisher then did Duncan one better. With four-tenths of a second on the clock, Fisher caught an inbounds pass on a broken play and buried a long jump shot at the buzzer to give the Lakers a 74-73 win and 3-2 series lead.  



yahoo


----------



## cappo5150 (May 13, 2004)

That shot was amazing. Just one more game baby.


----------



## austinite (May 13, 2004)

Oh my God.  I can't believe what I just saw.  Parker is too inconsistent.   I'm afraid this one is over for the Spurs.  Lakers should finish this in LA.  Damn!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by austinite *_
> Oh my God.  I can't believe what I just saw.  Parker is too inconsistent.   I'm afraid this one is over for the Spurs.  Lakers *WILL * finish this in LA.  Damn!


----------



## gr81 (May 13, 2004)

dammit I missed that shit, I am at work!!! how was the rest of the game?? hella low scoring it looks like... Thats awesome thou. My how the tables have turned!! lol


----------



## austinite (May 14, 2004)

The Lakers led for most of the game.  Parker reeked.  Shaq got in foul trouble early.  Kobe was very on.  Duncan led a comeback, and the game ended on two incredible buzzer beaters.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 14, 2004)

Made me wanna vomit.

Two lucky shots is right. 

Now I hear the league is reviewing the last shot by Fisher, because they said the shot clock started late.  I dunno about all that, even as a Spurs fans, I just say let bygons be bygons and let this thing play out on the court. You win some, you lose some, no one is perfect, lets just play a kick ass game 6.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 14, 2004)

doesnt matter who is reviewing what, they will never overturn a game decision.

if you win, you win !!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 14, 2004)

http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/_ylc=X3oDMT...rts.yahoo.com/nba/?lmpid=1265984&lmpxdata=yfp


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/_ylc=X3oDMT...rts.yahoo.com/nba/?lmpid=1265984&lmpxdata=yfp




Cool link.  What a fucking shot man.. I cant believe that shit!


----------



## jaim91 (May 14, 2004)

Kobe treated for exhaustion...the man had 2 IVs in him after the game. Jeeze. I hope his health improves...not jsut for the game, but he's got a lot to deal with in the next little while. Can I just point out that Shaq called him "the best basketball player"! SHAQ! Mr. I will never say a nice word about Kobe he is the little son and i am the father of this team. Kobe is better than 'bron, vince, t-mac, and ai...don't even get started on that one.


----------



## jaim91 (May 14, 2004)

It's like in last year's game with Bibby's shot. Y'all remember that one?


----------



## lakergirl (May 14, 2004)

This game was played one year to the DAY of the game five last year that the lakers lost to the spurs as an Horry 3 rimmed out. it was SWEET REDEMTION. and I was loving every freaking second of it. Once the ball was in the air I jsut knew it was good, and I woke up my family in the process.. Lakers closing this out on sun.
My Boy KB8..WARRIOR in every sense of the word. The kid is AMAZING...


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 15, 2004)

Too bad they did the clock wrong.


But anyways, its not over yet. Watch the Spurs play like caged animals on Saturday and bring it back to SA for a game 7.


----------



## jaim91 (May 15, 2004)

wishful thinking...


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 15, 2004)

Thats what they said when the Lakers were down 2-0.

Never underestimate the Spurs.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 15, 2004)

LAKERS will WIN tonight !!

there is absolutely NO DOUBT in my mind.  and all the non believers and Lakers haters will EAT THEIR WORDS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gr81 (May 15, 2004)

how exciting...lol
I think LA needs to win tonight and close it out. I dont' know about their success in a game 7 in SA. we shall see thou


----------



## jaim91 (May 16, 2004)

88-76...I told y'all! Kobe lit it up on a 26 pt night, 50% shooting. That's my boy!!The spurs are going to get their asses served to them on a platter. It's a shame Shaq couldn't bring out his big 'ole broom!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 16, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAA BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYAAAA

Lakers talk the talk and walk the walk !!!!

EAT IT HATERS !


----------



## gr81 (May 16, 2004)

y'all see a Peeler swing at Garnett?? WTF


----------



## aggies1ut (May 16, 2004)

His swing was blatant and above the shoulder, but KG did give an elbow first. Refs just didn't see it.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 18, 2004)

The "Big Ticket" just gets the benefit of the doubt cause he is a superstar. Look what happened during the T-Wolves and Nuggets series. Fransisco Elson was complaining KG was grabbing him below the waist. Why didn't anything happen there??

Oh well it doesn't matter the Kings should have closed the series out in 5.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 18, 2004)

how many guys in the NBA haven't thrown a little shoulder or elbow... peeler should have shouldered him back and it would have been a double technical... but peeler isn't so bright... and a bit overly emotional... oh well... seems the kings have dug themselves into quite a hole... should be an interesting game...


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 19, 2004)

I think Peeler would whip Garnetts skinny ass myself.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 19, 2004)

Well, I gotta give credit out.

Lakers made adjustments and beat the Spurs straight up. I'm not into the whole clock excuse or anything else.  I still feel the Spurs are the better TEAM, but the Lakers made proper adjustments and the Spurs couldnt hit anything, and it cost them their  series.

I hate the Lakers, but Props to em.

Lets see who wins that Minny/Sac game tommorrow. THAT is a great series.


----------



## jaim91 (May 19, 2004)

Remember when Shaq started shit with Brad Miller...now THAT was funny!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 19, 2004)

SHAQ daddy is the man, no one can mess with him !!!!

SHAQ DIESEL

THE BIG ARISTOTLE


----------



## djrx06 (May 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, as most of you know, my team, the Miami Heat had their 18 game home winning streak snapped last night by the Indiana Pacers and were eliminated from the playoffs. I could go on for a while about some of the decisions made late in game but I choose not to because Eddie Jones' days in Miami are over. 
As for the Heat, what can you say about starting 0-7, 5-15 and cliching home court in the playoffs and finishing above .500? It was a remarkable season that was a rollercoaster season that ended on an extreme high. Even though we lost to the Pacers there are alot of things that Heat fans should be looking forward to in the near future. One thing is that we have a solid core of young exciting players in Lamar Odom, Caron Butler, and Dwayne Wade. That is as solid of a trio in the NBA and if their games develop like I think they will the HEAT WILL BE IN THE POSTSEASON FOR YEARS TO COME!!!!! Look out NBA here comes the HEAT!!!
Finally, what can I say about the superstar that we have on our hands in Dwayne Wade? As Sean Elliot said, "THIS KID IS A SUPERSTAR NOW!" While the other two rookies (melo and lebron) were watching the playoffs at home, Wade was developing right before everyone's eyes. He has made game winning shots, he has made momentum swinging shots, and has played his best when everything was on the line. What can you say about the two fourth quarter explosions against the Pacers? The kid has got ice running through his veins. I hope the NBA takes note that we have a superstar for years to come and with his basketball abilities, intanglibles and demeanor will make Miami a basketball city. That is the type of player Dwayne Wade is.

Looking forward to next season, LET'S GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 19, 2004)

im surprised that the Heat reached this far into the playoffs, frankly i think we all can recognize that the Pacers are overall a better team !! nevertheless it was a good attempt by Miami.

and ummm 

GO LAKERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> SHAQ daddy is the man, no one can mess with him !!!!
> 
> SHAQ DIESEL
> ...




You must have missed when Charles Barkley whooped his ass LOL


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 19, 2004)

Shaq can take a piss on Barkley, and Barkley would have to take it like a 5 year old school girl.....

i think i remember Barkley throwing a ball once at Shaq.......

and by the way, who the hell cares about Barkley anymore,  he wasnt a great player when he was in the NBA and he is definitely a non existent influence today !


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 19, 2004)

Wow..


Barkley wasnt a great player in the NBA? You must not have watched basketball much in the past 15 years.  Barkely was a great player, who did things at 6'4 that guys over seven feet cant do.

Shaq is big, strong, slow and dumb. He proabably cant fight for $hit.  Just because someone is big and dominant doesnt mean he can fight worth a lick.   

And Barkley isnt a non-influence today. TNT has the highest rated broadcast because Charles is without question the most popular commentator/analyst in the NBA.

I think you should really get off Shaq's jock. I dont think Shaq could put together two sentences without a dictionary.  Hes a dominant center without a doubt, but it wasnt until all the real centers got old that he became domiant.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 19, 2004)

Shaqs intelligence is not at question here

and who cares about some sport shows, these idiots always point out the obvious anyway. owww they are down 3, if they make a 3 they will be tied, hahahah useless !!!!!!!!!

barkley only wishes he had half the career that Shaq had and will have and a 10th of the money that Shaq has !!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 19, 2004)

Its not always about money.

Barkley was a great player, and I'm sure has plenty of money. I mean, once you get so many millions, theres only so much you can spend it on.

Shaq needs to thank his lucky stars he has Kobe, because without Kobe, he has 0 rings.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 19, 2004)

what i think makes me dislike Barkley is the fact that he always felt the need to compare himself to Jordan, but as we can agree that comparison should not be made !!!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 19, 2004)

Mutherfucker! KG better kick some Laker ass  like he just did to my Kings.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2004)

is the game over, did the kings lose??


----------



## aggies1ut (May 19, 2004)

Kings couldn't shoot worth shit. Lost by 3.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 20, 2004)

Garnett cant do shit with Shaq, 

THE BIG ARISTOTLE is a fucking wall in the paint, no one can get by.  Its not like the pussy Divac who lets everyone just walk by

watch for blows outs by the Lakers, because once Garnett is contained the Wolves have shit left !!!!

LAKERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> what i think makes me dislike Barkley is the fact that he always felt the need to compare himself to Jordan, but as we can agree that comparison should not be made !!!




He most likely is joking around because no one can compare to Jordan...


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> He most likely is joking around because no one can compare to Jordan...



EXCEPT for Kobe, who is going to surpass MJ as the best player of all time !!!

then Kobe will become the new litmus test for future guards.


----------



## djrx06 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> Garnett cant do shit with Shaq,
> 
> THE BIG ARISTOTLE is a fucking wall in the paint, no one can get by.  Its not like the pussy Divac who lets everyone just walk by
> ...



Please give me whatever you are smoking because the Wolves have Cassell (who even though is injured can play), Sprewell, and Wally.  That forms a pretty decent team right there.  

Double up on Garnett, I guarantee you Cassell will burn the lakers and if not Cassell then I'll take my chances with Sprewell.


----------



## djrx06 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> EXCEPT for Kobe, who is going to surpass MJ as the best player of all time !!!
> 
> then Kobe will become the new litmus test for future guards.



Kobe hasn't hit 1/4 the clutch shots Jordan did throughout his career....keep on smoking that shit bro.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 20, 2004)

Jordan is the man. Period.

Kobe is still no where close to Jordan.  However, Kobe IS the closest thing to Jordan I have ever seen, and although I do no think he will surpass him, he has the ability to do things few other will ever do.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> Please give me whatever you are smoking because the Wolves have Cassell (who even though is injured can play), Sprewell, and Wally.  That forms a pretty decent team right there.
> 
> Double up on Garnett, I guarantee you Cassell will burn the lakers and if not Cassell then I'll take my chances with Sprewell.



you're kidding me right?  take the same strategy they played against Duncan and Parker and you've contained the heart and soul of the T-Wolves...

It doesn't take a genius to figure out that not only do the Lakers have a MUCH stronger starting 5, both defensively and offensively, they have on of the greatest coaches ever, and a nice deep, quality bench... Kareem Rush, Derrick Fisher, and Medvedanko... I understand people that aren't big Lakers fans... but honestly, the T-Wolves are no match for the Lakers, plain and simple... home court or not...


----------



## aggies1ut (May 20, 2004)

As much as it kills me, once the Lakers beat the Spurs, I pretty much resigned myself to the fact that the Lakers would win it all.    I can't watch anymore of the playoffs now.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> As much as it kills me, once the Lakers beat the Spurs, I pretty much resigned myself to the fact that the Lakers would win it all.    I can't watch anymore of the playoffs now.




hhahahahahahahahha !!!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 20, 2004)




----------



## BigBallaGA (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_










hahahahaha


----------



## jaim91 (May 20, 2004)

NOW it's time for Shaq to take out the broom...can I get an amen?


----------



## gr81 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> you're kidding me right?  take the same strategy they played against Duncan and Parker and you've contained the heart and soul of the T-Wolves...
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to figure out that not only do the Lakers have a MUCH stronger starting 5, both defensively and offensively, they have on of the greatest coaches ever, and a nice deep, quality bench... Kareem Rush, Derrick Fisher, and Medvedanko... I understand people that aren't big Lakers fans... but honestly, the T-Wolves are no match for the Lakers, plain and simple... home court or not...




season series, Twolves -3 Lakers -1. Yeah I know its the playoffs, whatever, but Garnett is hungry as fucc. He is a man on a mission. BBGA you say that shaq is a wall, but he can't match up with Garnett, not even close, what happens when Garnett faces up to the basket? same shit Duncan did to him, shaq gets schooled. He can't step out on him and the wolves are a MUCH tighter nit ball club than LA. Their chemistry is what hs brought them this far. You can play matchups all you want on paper but it ain't played on paper. We shall see who wins this series, it will hopefully be a great one. Cassell is playin out his mind, as well as KG. Wally is back and played his ass off in game 7 also, and its the T-wolves that have the deepest bench in the league, no doubt about that. It should be fun to watch.


----------



## Flex (May 20, 2004)

well, from before the season even started, i predicted the lakers would win. doesnt look like too bad of a prediction now.......

i don't even want them to win. i don't want teh Lakers near the Celtics record of 16 championships, which they're gaining on. plus i fuckin HATE the Pacers ( i like Jermaine, but i DESPISE Reggie Miller and Ron Artest.......2 of my most hated players in the league). i guess i wouldnt mind Detroit winning, i like Ben Wallace, but i'm rootin for the Twolves, cuz i love the G-Unit.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 20, 2004)

almost every professional analyst I've heard talk about this series is saying Lakers in 5 or less... I might say 6 myself... but could definitely be less...

I agree with you Gr81... it's not about what's on paper... what it is about is Cassell playing injured and getting no rest in starting the next series and the Matchups with Kobe against trenton hassel and Shaq vs olawokandi and johnson favors shaq tremendously... and with shaq's recent comments about being hungrier than ever... that should scare minnesota fans shitless...

Regardless, being a Lakers fan I will enjoy seeing the Lakers playing their best ball getting geared up to thrust the trophy in the air and enjoy the sweetness of Derrick Fisher's shot against the Spurs which in my opinion won them the series and eventually the championship


----------



## aggies1ut (May 20, 2004)

Ya and that shot made me wanna


----------



## austinite (May 21, 2004)

I can't see anyone getting by the Lakers at this point.  The Spurs had the best chance and they blew it.  Those commercials of different players courting the NBA championship trophy should be changed.  The trophy should be wearing a Laker jersey.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 21, 2004)

*LAKERS IN 4*


----------



## jaim91 (May 21, 2004)

AUstinite knows what he/she is talking about,,,,Lakers in 4. KB8 is gonna tear shit up! BIg ticket ain't got nothin on big daddy. And the Lakers (potentially) 4 wins isn't anywhere near the dynasty the Celts created. Don't worry,


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 21, 2004)

Why does everyone count of the T-Wolves like they dont exist. Maybe the series will be a sweep and maybe the T-Wolves will suprise everyone.

Dont count them out yet, Garnett, Cassell, Sprewell are all formidable opponents.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Why does everyone count of the T-Wolves like they dont exist. Maybe the series will be a sweep and maybe the T-Wolves will suprise everyone.
> 
> Dont count them out yet, Garnett, Cassell, Sprewell are all formidable opponents.



hahahaha dude,  you were saying the same thing about the Spurs until they got their asses handed to them 4 games in a row.  it seems that your optimism is bad luck, you should jump ship and root for the Lakers.  never known,  they might loose....


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 21, 2004)

Id rather die than root for the Lakers.

It amazes me how everyone says, its over, the Lakers have won it.  The Lakers played a good 4 games vs the Spurs, true, but the T-Wolves arent the Spurs. Different matchups, different advantages and different problems. Im not saying the Lakers arent the favorite, but wouldnt it be something if the T-Wolves suprised everyone and won the series?

Lets just sit back and watch the series....


----------



## aggies1ut (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Id rather die than root for the Lakers.
> 
> It amazes me how everyone says, its over, the Lakers have won it.  The Lakers played a good 4 games vs the Spurs, true, but the T-Wolves arent the Spurs. Different matchups, different advantages and different problems. Im not saying the Lakers arent the favorite, but wouldnt it be something if the T-Wolves suprised everyone and won the series?
> ...


I agree with you completely....BUT I'm a realist. While I certainly DO NOT believe the Lakers will sweep the T-Wolves, I'd be pretty shocked if KG and Cassell could lift the Wolves past the Lakers.... I'm waiting for the NFL season to start anyways.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 21, 2004)

Garnett is the MVP for a reason.

Cassell is better than Payton.
Spreewell is better than George.

Shaq will do well, but Kobe is the key factor. How well they do against him will determine the series. Shaq is not what he used to be, its Kobe's team now.

Watch the T-Wolves take game 1.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 21, 2004)

Garnett is the MVP for a reason.

Without a doubt. Game 7 against the Kings was phenomenal. If I go over to Mayo's, I'll end up watching game 1. We shall see what happens...


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Garnett is the MVP for a reason.
> 
> Cassell is better than Payton.
> ...




Dont forget Malone.  He has been out rebounding Shaq...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 21, 2004)

convincing win... Lakers looked in control... even when T-Wolves had their streak in the forth quarter...

Series looks to be over already in my opinion...


----------



## aggies1ut (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> convincing win... Lakers looked in control... even when T-Wolves had their streak in the forth quarter...
> 
> Series looks to be over already in my opinion...



This boy had the nerve to write this as I was sitting next to him... lol I think I let him off too easy.


----------



## jaim91 (May 22, 2004)

Lol...Lakers take game! As (I) expected. Mayo, aggies, bigballa, austinite, and gr81 know what they're talking about. Camaro...better luck next time...


----------



## austinite (May 22, 2004)

The T-wolves were impressive last night, especially since they were so tired.  They had a chance up until the last couple of minutes.  Sprewell was awesome.  If they can take the next one and Cassell gets better maybe it can go to 6 or 7 games, which will be great for us fans, but they might as well move the trophy now from SA to LA.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 22, 2004)

LAKERS 1 

WOLVES 0


----------



## gr81 (May 22, 2004)

I love how people say stupid shit like, well game 1 went this way so the series is over! its a long series and anythign can happen fellas. Twolves comin off a tough game 7 win and a series that was mentally draining. I don't think the fat lady is quite ready to sing just yet. Go Twolves!!


----------



## jaim91 (May 23, 2004)

gr81...Don't you think you're a little naive. Be realistic. Lakers vs. T-wolves...


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 23, 2004)

its all about

LAKERS 2

WOLVES 0


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 23, 2004)

game 1 has NOTHING to do with why the T-Wolves don't have a chance in hell of beating the lakers... 

I will say the same thing i said BEFORE game 1... T-Wolves CANNOT match up against the lakers... if all the T-Wolves starters and bench has a GREAT game, they have a CHANCE to win... if the Lakers have a decent game, T-Wolves have NO CHANCE to win... big difference there... Lakers can hurt you from many different combinations of great players... T-Wolves just don't have that capability...

I said Lakers in 6 earlier... after game 1 I'm thinking it's up to the Lakers to decide how many games they wanna play against the Wolves before moving on.  Anyone with common sense would acknowledge the strong chance the Lakers have to sweep this series... to imagine them losing the series?  that's laughable...


----------



## jaim91 (May 23, 2004)

So you're saying if they Lakers wanted to, they could play with the T-wolves. Tease them a little...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 23, 2004)

actually... what I'm saying is the Lakers are better... if they play hard they will win, if they drop their intensity down, a la the first period of the game right now... they could lose games... 

Minnesota looks more active even though cassell is out for the game... serbiak and spreewell will have to continue to shoot well... but looks like this will be a pretty good game


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 23, 2004)

ummm not good, they are down 20 points in half time !!!!

lets see what happens


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 23, 2004)

did i say good game?  I meant embarrassing blow-out... haha...

As odd as it sounds this is the kind of game we've almost come to expect from the lakers.... 60% effort, going through the motions, no desire, no determination, Shaq looked like he would have rather been napping...

Anyway, good job Minnesota... they got the one they needed... lets see what happens in LA...


----------



## aggies1ut (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> its all about
> 
> LAKERS 2
> ...


Hahahahaa


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 23, 2004)

Shaq 15 points, Malone like 5 and Kobe 20

yep, if each atleast adds 5 points to their points scored, Lakers would have won this game !!!!!

this was NOT a good win by the wolves because the Laker stars didnt shoot even their season averages, otherwise this game would have been won by atleast 10 points....

look for a vengeful blowout in game 3.


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2004)

Like I said, the game ain't played on paper. cats aren't gonna get their 20.6 pts per game or whatever. there are intangibles. THere is a reason LA didn't shoot well, its called Dfense.

oh and Jaim, no I don't think I am being naive, quite te opposite in fact. I think that LA fans are naive if they think that no one can touch them. There is a reason that Minnesota is number one and LA isn't. Its not about who the five best players on teh court are, its about what five players play the best together! am I saying the the Twolves are a shoe in, hell no, LA will probably win. It certainly isn't over after 1 or 2 games thou, please. Go TWolves!!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 23, 2004)

I wonder if Cassell will play in game 3...


----------



## jaim91 (May 24, 2004)

Kobe and Shaq = 27 and 14 respectively, 6 and 16 (boards), 6 and 3 (assists)

KG and Latrell = 24 and 17, 11 and 3, 3 and 8

I just don't get it...


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 24, 2004)

Phil Jackson is going to come back with adjustments after watching the tapes, Kobe and Shaq will put it together like they did in Game 1 and Game 3 will be theirs.........


----------



## djrx06 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> you're kidding me right?  take the same strategy they played against Duncan and Parker and you've contained the heart and soul of the T-Wolves...
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to figure out that not only do the Lakers have a MUCH stronger starting 5, both defensively and offensively, they have on of the greatest coaches ever, and a nice deep, quality bench... Kareem Rush, Derrick Fisher, and Medvedanko... I understand people that aren't big Lakers fans... but honestly, the T-Wolves are no match for the Lakers, plain and simple... home court or not...




Series all squared at one with Cassell out of the game in the first minute of game 2.  No match?  Garnett, Spree, or Cassell can put 20-25 up on any given night bro, having an extra scorer unlike the Spurs, gives them a better chance to beat L.A.  Who does S.A. have, Parker and Duncan?  Duncan is consistent and Parker is really streaky, who else does S.A. got?  A lot of inconsistent players.  That team is built on strong defense.  They are not a jump shooting team like Minnesota.  If Minnesota knocks their shots down as they did in game 2 they will be a lot tougher than people think.  If Minnesota has all of their guys on the court, I don't think this is going to be a cakewalk for L.A.  If Cassell stays injured through out the series then I highly doubt Minnesota can take this series because their bench is weak.  Game 2 was a coming out performance for a couple of guys, we will see if they can keep up that level of play if Cassell is out.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 24, 2004)

The Lakers may be the most inconsisent team in the league.  They play great some games, and worse than the Clippers other games.

Maybe they are a stronger team than Minnesota, but maybe Minny can play more consistent ball and come out with a victory.

The Laker bandwagon is already full. If Minny pulls out this series, watch the bandwagon empty fast.


----------



## gr81 (May 24, 2004)

Camaro, you and I are on the same page maYn. I would love to see Minn beat em!! The Lakers are inconsistent as fucc


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Camaro, you and I are on the same page maYn. I would love to see Minn beat em!! The Lakers are inconsistent as fucc



you are crazy as FUCC !!!! LAKERS GAME 3


----------



## jaim91 (May 25, 2004)

Camaro has a point about the Lakers being inconsistant, which is why their regular season was so sketchy. 

But BigBalla also has a point, "you are crazy as FUCC !!!! LAKERS GAME 3"


----------



## austinite (May 25, 2004)

Pistons/Pacers was awesome.  I love the defense and physical play.  Prince's shot block was one of the best I've ever seen!

Do you guys think these type of games (low-scoring) turn off the average or fair-weather fan?  I personally like to see it, and it will make for a good match-up with the eventual high-scoring Western Champs.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 25, 2004)

Kobe 35 POINTS

Shaq 30 POINTS


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 25, 2004)

Talk about a physical game.

Tonight is gonna be a fun one to watch.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> Series all squared at one with Cassell out of the game in the first minute of game 2.  No match?  Garnett, Spree, or Cassell can put 20-25 up on any given night bro, having an extra scorer unlike the Spurs, gives them a better chance to beat L.A.  Who does S.A. have, Parker and Duncan?  Duncan is consistent and Parker is really streaky, who else does S.A. got?  A lot of inconsistent players.  That team is built on strong defense.  They are not a jump shooting team like Minnesota.  If Minnesota knocks their shots down as they did in game 2 they will be a lot tougher than people think.  If Minnesota has all of their guys on the court, I don't think this is going to be a cakewalk for L.A.  If Cassell stays injured through out the series then I highly doubt Minnesota can take this series because their bench is weak.  Game 2 was a coming out performance for a couple of guys, we will see if they can keep up that level of play if Cassell is out.



Ginobli and Turkoglu have hurt alot of teams... bruce bowen is perhaps one of the best defensive specialists in the league and a major factor in the Spurs beating the Lakers last year... the Spurs are definitely a better team than the T-Wolves imho...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 25, 2004)

hack a shaq is for pussy teams afraid of the lakers... nice job faggots...


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 25, 2004)

LAKERS GAME 3

any questions ?


----------



## jaim91 (May 26, 2004)

Hells yeah boys! Ain't no thang but a chicken wang....


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 26, 2004)

Little article that all the KOBE HATERS should read !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba

titled JORDANESQUE by Steve Kerr.


----------



## jaim91 (May 27, 2004)

When Steve Kerr (in my opinion, the best three point shooter there ever was) calls Kobe Jordanesque...I don't even have to read the article. Tonights game...in the bag...


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 27, 2004)

i wouldnt say Kerr is the best 3 point shooter, i like reggie miller better or even glen rice !!

LAKERS GAME 4


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 27, 2004)

Probably the best clutch 3 point shooter is Miller, or Larry Bird.

Kerr is probably the best reg three point shooter, or even someone like Dale Ellis.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 27, 2004)

reggie miller, Larry Bird, Michael Jordan in that order for me... guys i would want shooting my 3 pointer at the buzzer


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 27, 2004)

Lakers up 3-1... looking strong... Who thinks Minnesota will win another game?  I'm thinking Minn will be mentally out of it thinking about winning 3 straight against this team...

Only thing giving them hope is they only have to win one away game to win the series if they take care of their home games...

All depends on your perspective... Doesn't really matter to me... it's going to be over in 5 or 6... doesn't matter which... and don't even tell me Detroit or Indiana will stand a chance against them...


----------



## jaim91 (May 28, 2004)

I agree with DaMayo. T-Wolf morale is down, and they may lead to their fall. Fisher totally camp out of his shell last night. And my KB8 lit it up for 31...oh yeah. (There was a huge revelation in his trial over the week - that might have contributed to it). 

I'm really disappointed in Payton. I mean he's old...He should be dedicated. But this whole series, he's been more like a spectator. Karl is logging more minutes than him...


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 28, 2004)

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Lakers UP 3 games to 1

its OVER........ take that to the bank !

KOBE is the GREATEST guard to every play the game baby, take that to the bank too !!!!


----------



## jaim91 (May 28, 2004)

*Yeah!*

WORD! Lakers goin all the way!


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 28, 2004)

*Not quite*

Kobe is an awesome player.

Jordan he is not.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 28, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Kobe is an awesome player.
> 
> Jordan he is not.



you're right

he is better than Jordan and will only get better!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 28, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Kobe is an awesome player.
> 
> Jordan he is not.



Yoda you are not...


----------



## jaim91 (May 29, 2004)

lol Mayo...do you agree with Balla?


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 29, 2004)

No doubt O'Neal, wide awake from his usual regular season hibernation, is once again the most powerful force, as he certainly was during the final four games against the San Antonio Spurs and as he has been throughout what has turned into a one-sided series against the out-manned Timberwolves. 

And no doubt Bryant, once again in peak form after spending a good portion of Thursday in a Eagle, Colo., court room tending to his felony sexual assault case, has become the most exciting, most dazzling, most spectacular player on the planet with his explosive array of shots that keeps igniting the Lakers and frustrating opponents.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 29, 2004)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAH this is awesome !!!

Tracy McGrady wants to play for the LA Lakers or SA Spurs because he is sick of Magic loosing

can you imagine a squad with Kobe, Shaq, Malone, Payton and Tracy

hahahahaha UNFUCKINGSTOPABLE !!

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/magic/2004-05-27-mcgrady-help_x.htm


----------



## jaim91 (May 29, 2004)

They would definitely make a rule against Tracy, Shaq and Kobe being on the same team. But they're saying Payton won't come back becausethe franchise doesn't revolve around him, and Kobe might not come back either. The update in the Kobe case: They just found out that the "whore" had consensual sex with someone else...THAT DAY!!!


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2004)

kate fabers a little hoe, and a lying ass hoe at that. 

anyways, TWolves push it to a game 6 baby! I doubt they will win in LA but you never know. I don't think Kobe or Payton will be back next year either way. Kobe is defn gone. They almost ended up winning if not for a few plays here and there in the last 4 mins. Sprewell tore it up, so did KG


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 29, 2004)

wolves are weakkkk

they had like a 20 point lead and the lakers lost by 2,  but no prob, Lakers will definitely take the next game and the series !!!


----------



## jaim91 (May 30, 2004)

Some games are lost/won at the foul line...That's how you get yourself up up/down by only two. Why don't they just end it already? It's like prolonging their inevitable fate...WHY?!


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 30, 2004)

I cant believe you really think Kobe is a better ball player than Jordan.  I knew LA fans were biased before, but I had no idea they were wearing blinders.

Kobe is a great player, one of the best guards ever. But without O'neal, he may have not won even ONE championship, because until recently, he never made his teammates better like Jordan did.  

Does Kobe have 6 rings, including multiple MVP's, Finals MVP's, a 70 win season, etc, etc, etc?  

Nope.

He has had the luxery of leaning on Shaq when times get tough and he cant do it alone. And vice versa for Shaquille.  Pippen and Jordan were very complementary of eachother, but it was Pippen who always leaned on Jordan when times got tough, unlike Kobe, who has many times had to lean on O'neal.

Jordan is without question the greatest player ever, and Kobe, although great, will learn after this season, that a team without a bigman as dominant as Oneal, is a lot harder to win on.  Especially when the focus is on you.  


Twolves are pretty weak, but never count them out, despite all the arrogance I sense from Laker fans, the Twolves can still win this series, although I doubt they will.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 30, 2004)

Camaro... you think just because one laker's fan is saying Jordan is better than kobe you can lump us all in some fanatic group? 

please...

There's one area that Jordan has a large advantage over Kobe... and I believe that's shot selection... Kobe's biggest weakness is sometimes making poor choices... Jordan was better at chosing what shots to take and when to pass it off... at least imo... 

Kobe has hit some amazing shots... but he doesn't captivate an audience like Michael could... I'd have to say overall, Jordan is a much more likable character than Kobe as well...

Although, I would say Kobe matured faster than Michael... he had his game at an earlier stage...

Just remember... Jordan took a year off to play baseball, came back and won 3 straight... hard to top that... 

In my opinion... Shaq is more dominant than Kobe... eventhough Kobe is more skilled overall... Ask any team who they'd rather have sit out a game they have to play against the lakers... i GUARENTEE... EVERYONE would say SHAQ... he changes the whole dynamic of the game... even haters have to admit he's the most dominant player in the league...

Wanna have a beauty contest though?  Who's play style is more oooohhh... and ahhhhhh.... of course Kobe wins there... he's a master of the game... no doubt... but better than Jordan?  he's yet to make that case...


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I cant believe you really think Kobe is a better ball player than Jordan.  I knew LA fans were biased before, but I had no idea they were wearing blinders.
> 
> Kobe is a great player, one of the best guards ever. But without O'neal, he may have not won even ONE championship, because until recently, he never made his teammates better like Jordan did.
> 
> ...




great post camaro. Anyone who thinks Kobe is better than Jordan is both dillusional and straight disrespectful to the game at the same time. Kobe is a fantastic player, with unbelievable skill, but Jordan he is not. You said it, he doesn't make players around him better, Jordan did. There are a million other intangibles that factor in as well. We will see how many champoinships Kobe lands without no Shaq on his team!


----------



## jaim91 (May 31, 2004)

Mayo does have a point about Shaq being the most unstoppable/dominant player in the league. It has nothing to do with skill. If I was 7"1 and 310, I would be pretty damn unstoppable. So it's not really fair...


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 31, 2004)

Shaq is unstoppable.  Although I believe Shaq gets away with bullying opponents at times, he is the most unstoppable center with the exception of Wilt Chamberlain that our league has ever seen. I think many centers were BETTER than Shaq, but none were as unstoppable... if that makes sense.

Kobe is great. I would love to have Kobe on my team. I just cant get over the fact that people think hes the next Jordan, or that he will surpass Jordan. But without Shaq , Kobe would be ringless.  Shaq still may have a ring without Kobe, but not the other way around.

Now, Kobe is coming into his own more, and becoming a better player. In a way, I think having the luxery of Shaq around has hampered Kobe's ability to grow and mature, but now that he's taking over more, hes really showing what he is capable of, and the sky is the limit for him no doubt.

I cant wait to see him without Shaq, I think when he gets his OWN team, THEN we will be able to truly compare him to Jordan, and see what kind of player he is truly capable of becoming. Until Shaq leaves, he will always have to live in his shadow.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 31, 2004)

agreed


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 31, 2004)

DISAGREED    !!!!!

you guys dont have a freaking clue to put it bluntly, 

"Kobe is coming into his own"  what pipe are you smoking dude, he has been in the NBA for what 8 years, and you are saying he is COMING INTO HIS OWN ????

hahhaha WOW

anyway you want to disect it, the LAKERS WILL WIN OVER WOLVES and WILL WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP !!!!!!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jun 1, 2004)

Lakers will win... but...

Kobe is not better than Jordan... he may have a longer career... he may play more games... hell, he may even score more total points... but he'll never be considered as good as Jordan in my book... his shot selection is shaky at times and his relationship with his teamates isn't as good as it should be, team chemistry has never been a strong point on the current laker team... and I feel that's partly due to Kobe...


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 1, 2004)

Lakers...96 - 90-----Kobe 20, Shaq 25...it was over before it began


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 1, 2004)

whats that,   i cant hearrrrrrr you

Lakers WIN !!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Jun 1, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> whats that,   i cant hearrrrrrr you
> 
> Lakers WIN !!!!



I think we got your point.....You like the Lakers.    

I assuming Kobe gets shipped to Atlanta, you'll be a Hawks fan.  You might even be a Clipper fan if he goes there as well.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 1, 2004)

Kobe is not going to get shipped anywhere !!!!!

he is going to stay a Laker and retire a Laker.


----------



## austinite (Jun 1, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I love how people say stupid shit like, well game 1 went this way so the series is over!


Would some salt and pepper make your words easier to swallow?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

I didn't say they would win, I said its foolish to diagnose teh series as over and done with after game one, anyhting could have happened, thats all.. and yes I would like some salt, this crow I am eating is horrible..lol


----------



## austinite (Jun 1, 2004)

Ha, ha.  It just seems like the Lakers have had the momentum since Fisher made that damn shot with .4 seconds left against the Spurs.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 1, 2004)

Laker vs Pistons.  I say lakers take it in 6. Oh wait, lakers have home court this time, so I say they win 4-1.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 1, 2004)

Lakers and the Pistons

hummmmmmmm, let me think this one over




ok done thinking, LAKERS IN 4 !


----------



## Pepper (Jun 2, 2004)

I am going Lakers 4-1.

lakers will come out flat and drop one game.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 2, 2004)

Lakers in five.  It's going to be a friggin demolition.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup..Lakers in 4...I think Kobe will get shipped after this year with payton (they won't go to the same team though). It's too bad...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 2, 2004)

Lakers in 4

atleast by 15 points in each game !!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Lakers in 4. The Pistons can't score. They never topped 80 points in the Leastern Finals. Shaq and Kobe can outscore them by themselves. And I don't care how good Detroit's defense might be, nobody can stop Shaq and nobody can stop Kobe.

 See how Kobe lit up Bowen and Hassell if you need proof.

 See Shaq's whole career if you need further proof.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

Detroit in 7!1 thats right I said it bitches, ah ah ah ...


ok seriously LA in 6 I bet. although I am rooting for detroit like a mo fo..


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 3, 2004)

You're rooting for Detroit, but you know the Lakers are going to win...? Whatever floats your boat. They don't match up well (the two teams), that's what it boild down to. Forget hunger, age, experience...it's about size and skill...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 3, 2004)

Bandwagon is overflowing about now around here in the LA area. 

 Detroit is good. The Lakers have more talent, but Detroit has more heart.  If LA plays like they played the last 4 games in San Antonio, I'll say LA in 5, but if Detroit plays up to their potential and LA plays like they played against Houston, then I say Detroit in 6.

 Watch out for Detroit, I'm betting they steal one in LA.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jun 3, 2004)

Being from Toledo I have to root for Detroit, I just think that the only chance Detroit has is to wear them out and hope that LA gets lazy and starts fouling, and I mean fouling out. I really think the Lakers are gonna win, but I'm gonna go down with my team, when compared to being a Tigers and a Lions fan the Pistons losing in the Finals doesn't seem all that bad to me, at least they weren't one game away from having the worst season in history. I say we take em to 7 though.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jun 3, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Bandwagon is overflowing about now around here in the LA area.  Detroit is good. The Lakers have more talent, but Detroit has more heart. If LA plays like they played the last 4 games in San Antonio, I'll say LA in 5, but if Detroit plays up to their potential and LA plays like they played against Houston, then I say Detroit in 6. Watch out for Detroit, I'm betting they steal one in LA.



I haven't seen much heart in the Detroit Pistons... they played a very crappy series against the Pacers and I wouldn't say they did anything but play slightly better than Indiana, which isn't saying much...

I don't even think "they" have the ability to "steal one"... but I certainly think there's a good chance Shaq's going to get lazy for at least one game... and that's Detroit's only chance... for Shaq to get lazy or play stupid with his fouls...


----------



## austinite (Jun 4, 2004)

Larry Brown is a great coach.  I am looking for the most physical finals ever.  Detroit will let LA know they've been in a fight.  Kobe and the Glove will have charley horses after each game.  Players will foul out.  There will be technical fouls.  At least one bench clearer.  A coach may get thrown from the game.  Hell, even Jack Nicholson may go to the line...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 4, 2004)

> You're rooting for Detroit, but you know the Lakers are going to win...? Whatever floats your boat. They don't match up well (the two teams), that's what it boild down to. Forget hunger, age, experience...it's about size and skill...


I am aware Jaim, I juts like to root for the underdogg, ya feel me? LA is most likely gonna walk through this.. I would just love to hold that above y'all heads if they did take it ..lol


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 5, 2004)

I agree with GR81 on that one


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 5, 2004)

Understoof gr81...as long as we both know that LA is going to take the championship. Countdown to game 1: 4 days


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 6, 2004)

ESPN.com

Most figure this to be a cakewalk for the Lakers. I don't think so. The Pistons will be better offensively in these Finals than in the last two rounds, but L.A.'s defense isn't as good as Indiana's, or Jersey's. And Detroit can guard anybody. But the Pistons have two major problems. One, O'Neal and Bryant are so good, so aggressive, that they stretch every defense to the breaking point. It's hard to see the Wallaces staying out of foul trouble, and when they're not on the floor, the Pistons are in trouble. Two, it's hard to see Detroit getting into the 90s at the other end, and that's where these games will likely be won. The Lakers can use either O'Neal or Malone on Rasheed Wallace if he gets hot. If 'Sheed could get 20 to 25 a game, you'd give Detroit a puncher's chance, but I don't see that happening. The Pistons' only chance is to make this a track meet, to get 40-year-old Malone and 38-year-old Payton gassed by getting up and down the floor. And if the Pistons could steal a game in L.A. it would be interesting to see how they'd feed off of what has become a loud home court in Auburn Hills, Mich. But they'll have to create turnovers or dominate the glass to control the tempo, and that's not likely. It's not that the Pistons can't beat the Lakers at all; it's that they have to beat them four times. With a championship on the horizon, they're going to get the best from the Lakers' Big Four. And when those four have been right, no one has challenged L.A. all season. Detroit will fight and scrap, but it won't be enough.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

ok I gotta stick my head in and take a minute to laugh at all you bastards b/c Detroit just went INTO LA fro game one and took that shit maYn.. ha ha ha ha.. I love it, they beat their ass too. I thought y'all said that Detroits D wasn't shit?

ok I am done, its gonna be a long series and theres still alot of games to play, I just ahd to get that out of my system..carry on


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 7, 2004)

i have to hand it to detroit, they did an amazing job last night !!!! the way the lakers played last night, the DONT deserve to win


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

I wouldn't get too worked up about it Laker fans, this is not the first time they lost the first game, and they still always come back to win the series. Same thing happened with Philly a few years back in the finals, and san antonio this year. Kobe will shoot better next game also. The other players besides Kobe and Shaq need to step up big time thou thats for sure!


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 7, 2004)

One of you guys called it before (that Detroit would win the first game). They'll pick it up...no worries!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

I was defn suprised that they came into LA with no experience and convincingly take game one. Imagine if they didn't miss some of those layups, it would've been a blowout. LA defn needs to adjust


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Jaim, off the topic but hows your training going? good i hope


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 8, 2004)

lol..yeah gr81. the training is really picking up. I'm not making massive gains (at 5"7.5 and 115, I am the most ectomorphic person ever..lol). I have a dumbell routine that I use every day (different body parts of course). How did you know I train? How's yours going?

I feel confident about the Lakers game tonight! What the hell happened to Payton? $5000!??! Come on!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

> lol..yeah gr81. the training is really picking up. I'm not making massive gains (at 5"7.5 and 115, I am the most ectomorphic person ever..lol). I have a dumbell routine that I use every day (different body parts of course). How did you know I train? How's yours going?


silly girl, remember your thread a few weeks back you were talkin about whether your measurements were good or not for your age, I think that was it, and I gave you that great inspiring and motivating comment that you obviously took  to heart. j/p.. not sure why I remember that actually.... yeah this was it. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31929
and mine trainings going great, thanks. go detroit!  he he


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 8, 2004)

I said I thought Detroit would steal a game in LA, and looks like it happend in game 1.  Detroit is a lot like SA, in the fact that they dont do a whole lot of flashy stuff, they just do what they do best and keep it simple.  I think Detroits stragedy is sound.  Let Shaq and Kobe get what theyre gonna get, but dont let anyone else do anything.  Seeing that the Lakers have the worst bench of all the playoff teams, that is a pretty damn good stredegy.  

 Lets see what happens in Game 2.


----------



## austinite (Jun 8, 2004)

I am loving this series and the Pistons defensive, controlled approach contrasted with the Lakers offensive power.  Larry Brown is awesome.  Doc Rivers and Al Michaels are great too.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 8, 2004)

KOBE !!!!



TOUR - DE - FORCE


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

hey they took it to overtime thou, the pistons are gonna ahve confidence throught the roof going back to the palace!!


----------



## austinite (Jun 8, 2004)

Let me be (perhaps) the first to say it: Kobe is better than MJ.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Your an idiot.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

you are an idiot and I will have no disrespect of Michael in here. thats just ridiculous, and how soon we forget


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 8, 2004)

austinite said:
			
		

> Let me be (perhaps) the first to say it: Kobe is better than MJ.


 This is so absurd that I'm not even going to comment.


----------



## austinite (Jun 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your an idiot.


Shut up, dolt. You can't even spell "you're" so who is the idiot? The jury is still out. The rings will be counted, Kobe would need to surpass 6. Is that possible? Sure it is.


----------



## austinite (Jun 8, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> you are an idiot and I will have no disrespect of Michael in here. thats just ridiculous, and how soon we forget


At least you can spell, but you're still a dolt if you think MJ is disrespected by suggesting that Kobe may be a more complete player. He has every tool MJ had, and may win more championships if he stays with the Lakers. He also has a cooler head under pressure and a more complete game at a much younger age.

If he hadn't screwed up last summer he would give him a run for his money in commercials too, and he may just recover from that.  After all, MJ recovered from his gambling problems and failed attempt to play baseball.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

Kobe id a fabulous player, phenomenal, but he does NOT make his players around him better, which michael did. Plus I guarantee you that Kobe would have none of those titles if not for the big diesel. No fuccin way. Michael made pippen look like one of et 50 greates players ever, which he is hardly. He made everyone better. Kobe is great, Michael was DOMINANT. sorry bro but your wrong and anyone who knows shit about basketball agrees with me. try again


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 9, 2004)

This topic is played out. 

 Michael is unmatched. Kobe is NOT Michael Jordan, nor is he as complete as Michael Jordan.  Kobe has had Shaq his (nearly) entire career to lean on. Michael had himself, and a bunch of solid players.  Without Shaq, Kobe has 0 rings.  Michael has the uncanny ability to make average players, great players. Mike has 6 rings, and would have had more if he had not left.  Mike is the most clutch player in history.  Mike didnt have Shaq to lean on. 

 Mike is the greatest. There IS NO argument.


----------



## austinite (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> sorry bro but your wrong and anyone who knows shit about basketball agrees with me. try again


It always tickles me that expressing a difference in opinon means I don't know shit, lol.  Why do you need to call for back up by telling me others agree with you?  Can't you stand on your own opinon? I would wager that I've been watching NBA BB as long or much longer than you.  I don't even consider MJ to be the best NBA player ever.  Kareem was better IMO.


----------



## austinite (Jun 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Mike is the greatest. There IS NO argument.


You are obviously not the authority on this subject.  We will only know for sure after Kobe's career is over.  If you listened to Doc Rivers tonight, he also suggested that Kobe will challenge MJs legacy.  I think he knows a little about NBA basketball.


----------



## austinite (Jun 9, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> This is so absurd that I'm not even going to comment.


You're an aggie.  'Nuff said.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> I would wager that I've been watching NBA BB as long or much longer than you.


how do your pockets feel being so light?? just curious. Kareem wasn't even the best center of his time, he wasn't a better all around center than Wilt, he couldn't rebound like Wilt, and he lacked the killer instinct of the greatest players. You can make an argument of whether he was the greatest scorer of all time, I will give you that, but not the greatest all around player.  I would take Larry Bird and Magic, I would take Isaiah Thomas as well, not to mantion MJ over Kobe bryant ANY DAY OF THE WEEK, no question. And no its not that a differing of opinions is rejected, thats what its about, just in this instance you are just wrong, its not an opinion, its a fact and util proven otherwise, it will still be a fact! But hey, I suppose that everyone else is wrong and you are right. Take Shaq away and what do you have, a self involved basketball player with too many field goal attempts and NO champoinships.. peace


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 9, 2004)

Austinite had some good points...but MJ is timeless. Kobe may just be a product of his generation. 

gr81 - of course I remember what you wrote in your post, what would give you the idea that I didn't take it to heart?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> gr81 - of course I remember what you wrote in your post, what would give you the idea that I didn't take it to heart?


you asked how I knew you were training so I was just messin around wit'cha.. . hey good times..


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 9, 2004)

lets just say that Michael was proud when he saw that shot !!!!


i remember when he almost broke brian russells legs i think in 96 whe he pulled away from him for the 2 pointer that won game 6 for the bulls......

i almost hit the sealing when i saw that shot and even more so when i saw Kobe's 3 last night !!!!

KOBE IS DA MOTHER FUCKIN MAN !!!!!!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 9, 2004)

LOL


 Who CARES what Doc Rivers says. Doc Rivers, Bill Walton, Tom Tolbert,all of those so called, "experts" are a bunch of morons.  I mean, what exactly makes their opinions so invaluable? The fact that they both were back-ups most of their careers? Whoop-DEEE DOO....

 Gimme a damn break.

 Just because the announcers on ABC are sucking on Kobe's knob, dont expect all of us to be. 

 Kobe is great. OK, we know hes a clutch shooter, an excellent ballplayer, who in many ways, resembles Jordan on the court. But MJ he is not, mainly for the reason that he has always had a player of equal or greater talent and dominance on his team. Shaquille. Jordan did it with Pippen and a bunch of solid role players.  Kobe couldnt do it without Shaq, who basically ensures that he wont be double teamed, because the opposing team defense is trying to contain Shaq. 

 When Jordan played on the bulls, the opposing team did everything in its power to revolve its defense around stopping MJ.  On the Lakers the opposing team D is focused on Shaq first, Kobe second.  This is why Kobe can have these open looks, one on one defenses and hit miracle shots.

 MJ is the greatest until proven otherwise.  And thats not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 9, 2004)

please sounds like you are trying to imitate the announcers by sucking on jordans knob as you put it !

kobe gets those shots because he creates them and takes them, not because someone gives them to him.  i like michael, but kobe is 10000000 better than jordan at the same age.  and the fact is, kobe will have WITHOUT A DOUBT a bigger legacy than Jordan.  kobe will be the player against whom all future guards will be measured, just like jordan used to be.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 9, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> kobe will have WITHOUT A DOUBT a bigger legacy than Jordan.


Only among sex offenders.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Only among sex offenders.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

austinite said:
			
		

> Shut up, dolt. You can't even spell "you're" so who is the idiot?


Dolt?  Haha.. nice one Einstein!  Or should I call you Mrs. Shreiner?(My 3rd grade English teacher)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

I hope Kobe leaves LA after this year.  Then we will see if he creates a championship team wherever he goes.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Its simple math.

 Kobe-Shaq= No Rings


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 9, 2004)

BTW.

 I'm really not trying to take anything away from Kobe. I know hes a "one in a million" type player, who does things few people have ever been able to do. I think Kobe is great for the game, and his ability is truely limitless.

 I just dont see how someone can say Kobe is better than Jordan, after all Jordan did in his career, and how he made his average teamates so much better.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jun 9, 2004)

Kobe hasn't proved he's better than Jordan... he's still young and who knows what the future holds for the Lakers, let alone Kobe's own situation with LA... 

Kobe has hit shots as big as MJ's... 
Kobe has many of the PHYSICAL abilities MJ had...
Kobe has proven himself an equal defender to MJ...

And these are all huge accomplishments... but he still lacks Jordan's vision... I think Kobe turns the ball over more than Jordan did and he DOES force shots more than MJ who genuinely had a better shot selection...

So while I'd say Kobe as accomplished some great feats that will get him in the hall of fame and many championships, at this early stage of his career, he still lacks a few key skills MJ had mastered...

BUT...

I don't think Michael Jordan himself could have played the last six minutes of game 2 any better... 

Big props to Kobe for an incredible performance


On a side note... seeing Bill Walton with the biggest goofiest grin on his face watching his son play the best game of his career on the biggest stage in the NBA gave me goose bumps... tell me that wasn't pretty fucking awesome...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 9, 2004)

HoldDaMayo said:
			
		

> On a side note... seeing Bill Walton with the biggest goofiest grin on his face watching his son play the best game of his career on the biggest stage in the NBA gave me goose bumps... tell me that wasn't pretty fucking awesome...


So buy me a new tv so that I can also witness these moments of a proud Papa. LOL Jk I could do without my man Bill Walton.


----------



## austinite (Jun 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> 
> Who CARES what Doc Rivers says.


Hmmmm.  I will take Doc Rivers comments over yours EVERY time.  I hear what you guys are saying about Shaq.  He is dominant.  Let's see, how many championships did HE win without Kobe?  In Orlando, Shaq was not the answer.

Like I said before, the jury is still out, but at the pace he is on, Kobe may indeed challenge MJ's legacy.  If (and it's a big if), the Lakers stay together, they could rival the Celtics in terms of domination.

This is all premature though, the Pistons get a vote before this thang is over.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> but kobe is 10000000 better than jordan at the same age.


Sorry Balla but I GOTTA call ya on this nonsense that your spittin. lets take a look at the stats thou shall we?? they speak for themselves

*Michael Jordan*
-His first year in the league Michael averaged *28.2* pts/gm
-at age *23*, his third year in the league, playin ALL 82 games, Jordan averaged an unbelievable *37.1* pts/gm
-at age *24* he averaged *35.0* pts/gm
-age *25* he averaged *32.5* pts/gm

*Kobe Bryant*
-Kobe's first year in the league he averaged a measily *7.6* pts/gm
-when bryant reached his third year in the league he averaged *19.9* pts /gm
-in comparison to Jordan's *37.1*, at age *23* Kobe averaged *25.2*

Michael's FG percentage was better on a consistent basis year by year as well, not to mention that Jordan was the defensive player of the year and named to the all NBA defensive first team 9 straight times or sumthing like that. Only Paytoin has accomplished that feat recently. There is more, I could go on and embarrass all you bitches but I think it would be best to BOW THE FUCC DOWN and show Michael some god damm respect. He has earned it!!


----------



## austinite (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> Sorry Balla but I GOTTA call ya on this nonsense that your spittin. lets take a look at the stats thou shall we?? they speak for themselves
> 
> *Michael Jordan*
> -His first year in the league Michael averaged *28.2* pts/gm
> ...


Nobody is showing MJ disrepect, but your points are well...pointless.  If it was about PPG, then Alex English, Dan Issel or George Gervin would be the man.  That is not the case.  As a matter of fact, when Jordan was scoring all of those points, the Bulls SUCKED.

Kobe rises to the occasion in pressure situations.  He stays cool. He plays great defense.  Phil Jackson is using him to shut down whoever is hot in every game!  10 years from now, let's count the rings...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

dude, my point are NOT worthless, I was responding to ballas stamement that Kobe was better than jordan at his age, and that can be disproven by lookin at these stats and others as well. Are you saying that Jordan didn't rise tp the occasion? The bulls did ssuck, and HE turned them into a legendary dynasty. Look at the rosters from the Bulls that went 72-10 and Kobes Lakers of this year, Jordan did MUCH MORE with less. no one is knockin Kobe, but you can't say he was the best player ever. Is it too much to admit that I have a point and I am making it well? its right in front of you man..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> That is not the case. As a matter of fact, when Jordan was scoring all of those points, the Bulls SUCKED.


btw that was not the argument, whether or not the Bulls were good, it was who was better. If you wanna bake it about that then we can go there too man. the fact that the Bulls stunk proves how great Jordans legacy was, that he was able to take this franchise from mediocracy to an unprecedented dynasty. That was ALL michael, no Shaq, no Malone, none of the other all star players that the Lakers have had throughout the last 5 years or so.


----------



## austinite (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> dude, my point are NOT worthless, I was responding to ballas stamement that Kobe was better than jordan at his age, and that can be disproven by lookin at these stats and others as well. Are you saying that Jordan didn't rise tp the occasion? The bulls did ssuck, and HE turned them into a legendary dynasty. Look at the rosters from the Bulls that went 72-10 and Kobes Lakers of this year, Jordan did MUCH MORE with less. no one is knockin Kobe, but you can't say he was the best player ever. Is it too much to admit that I have a point and I am making it well? its right in front of you man..


I didn't say your points were worthless, I said pointless, I guess you missed the pun.  My statement is that at the pace he is on, Kobe is MJs heir apparent and my guess is that he will be more successful.  If the Lakers win this year, he will already have 4 rings after only being in the league what, 6 or 7 years? He is just hitting his prime! If he had not gotten in trouble last summer there would be no doubt that he would surpass MJ on and off the court.  He really screwed up, but I have a feeling that he is going to recover from it and get his endorsments back.


----------



## austinite (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> able to take this franchise from mediocracy to an unprecedented dynasty.


Unprecedented? Tell that to Bill Russell.  I think he would beg to differ.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 9, 2004)

guys guys guys

lets put this to rest, no one is going to concede their points.  i think we can all agree that both are TOUR DE FORCE players !!! definitely couple of the best the game has ever seen.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

I will give you that he may be the next hufge spokesman for the league and icon much teh way Michael was, but to say he is teh next Jordan, IMO anyways, is disrespectful to MJ. thats just me. 
I wuill say this to you. I heard this on I-Max today and thsi was a grea point made by Kellerman. If Kobe was to pick up this summer, and say, go to the Knicks,or another franchise that is struggling immensley, and he was to bring champoinships to NY in a way that Michael did, then, and ONLY THEN could we make that comparison. But as far as he is in LA, there is no way he can be the greatest player, he is not even the greatest player on his team. How many times was Michael finals MVP compared to Kobe?? Shaw has been the pone steppin up his game for the finals averageing 30+ points and 15+ rbs. Kobe needs to seperate himself from LA and establish himself by himself. Tne he can silence the critics like myself. Hows that?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> Unprecedented? Tell that to Bill Russell. I think he would beg to differ.


Don't put words into my mouth. I didn't say they were greater than the Celts teams of te 60's. But intodays age of free agency and big salaries, the Bulls dynasty was an unbelievable accomplishment and that makes it unprecidented in todays age!


----------



## austinite (Jun 9, 2004)

Okay, not putting words in your mouth, but unprecedented only has one meaning.  You're right, if Kobe goes to another team and wins that would be great.  That would be something that Jordan DID NOT do.  MJ did poorly with the Wizards.  Didn't even make the playoffs, and in the NBA, that is not real hard to do.  He also got rid of Ben Wallace and Rip Hamilton.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

dude, lets compare respective time periods for each player. MJ was 40 yrs old then man, Cmon.. Look at what he did with Chicago back in the day. Jordan DID do it. check the record. oh well. I guess we have to agree to disagree right! its been fun Austinite


----------



## austinite (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes we'll agree to disagree.  Just remember, I'm talking about Kobe's potential.  MJ already has earned his greatness, Kobe has a long ways to go, and there are no guarantees!  I'm at work right now, working night shift, so I will be around for a while.  Have a good one.  You know your basketball.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

hey I am down to hash it out longer if you want! ha ha. what else can we argue about... lets see.. heres a Q for ya. Whose the best team in the last ten years to NOT win a champoinship?? thats a good one


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Utah Jazz.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> Utah Jazz.


I am gonna have to disagree with you, good choice, but I would put them second to my Seeattle Sonics. Yeah I am being a homer I know. The Jazz, The Sonics, and the Bulls were the 3 best teams in the 90's so its a close call.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

I live in SLC


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

ah ah, then we are arch rivals then it seems! haha. we had some great playoff series thou didn't we, if you remember them


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Yup, I was a huge Jazz fan back in the day.  The Sonics were hella good to with Payton and Kemp.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

man I hated teh JIzz and Malone Dammit!! lol I really hated Stockton thou, ha ha, little dirty bastard


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 9, 2004)

The Jazz probably were the best team NOT to win a title in the 90's.  Malone and Stockton in their prime were something else. Too bad Jordan just happend to be the man during this time period (along with Hakeem Olajuwan) and just utterly dominate the game.


----------



## austinite (Jun 9, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey I am down to hash it out longer if you want! ha ha. what else can we argue about... lets see.. heres a Q for ya. Whose the best team in the last ten years to NOT win a champoinship?? thats a good one


I would have to say Pat Riley's Knicks.  He left he west coast for the east coast to win another NBA championship.  He had the franchise player in Ewing.  It never happened, but it was close.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 10, 2004)

The T-wolves...so much damn potential! Same can be said about the Clips 3 years ago with Brand, Miles and Olowokandi


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 10, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

>


This guy looks familiar.  Was he in the news for being "allegedly" molested by one of the other Lakers?  Must have been Shaq.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 10, 2004)

The 1998 Jazz team that lost to the Bulls.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

Pistons lead at halftime baby!! lol. Laker with only 32, wheres the O huh laker fans??


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

20 pt lead fro Big D with 8:21 to go. Rip is kickin ass, and Detroit is dominating! howabout that. Convicningly. unless they can pull out a miracle, LA is in BIG trouble..


----------



## austinite (Jun 10, 2004)

Two things I see tonight:

Detroit has superior depth (Williamson is producing tonight, did nothing in game 2, both Wallaces were resting when Detroit went up by 19 in the 3rd with Shaq AND Kobe on the floor!)

Brown is coaching circles around Jackson.  He made Walton a non-factor quickly by taking the ball right to him early and got him in foul trouble.  brown is also one of the few coaches I've seen that calls timeouts during a run to preserve the lead and control the game tempo (vs calling one to stop the other team's run)


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

the lakers have been DOMINATED the entire series, and are very lucky to not be down 3-0, how about that!! I told y'all, and everyone laughed it off. I knew detroits D was too tough.. Yeah Brown is outcoachin Jackson, which isn't so hard to believe. Brown is a great coach and he deserves this. I am happy for him. Can you believe that Shaw just now shot his first freethrow in eth 4th!! when was the last time that happened!! will they hit 70 even!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

they did it, under 70!!! thats incredible.. wow


----------



## austinite (Jun 10, 2004)

LA has to stay in Detroit for two more games.  Time to see what Kobe, Shaq, and especially Phil Jackson are made of.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 10, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> hhahahahahahahahha !!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

> LA has to stay in Detroit for two more games. Time to see what Kobe, Shaq, and especially Phil Jackson are made of.


indeed we will see. More so the rest of the lakers need to show what they are made of, ya feel me! Detroit is young and hungry, Shaq and Kobe have been there, Payton and teh rest of the players who should be droolin at this opportunity need to step their game up to win this.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 10, 2004)

Wheres all this sweep talk now?  The only brooms I see are the ones that willl be used to clear out the Lakers dressing room.

 Detroit is playing superb ball.  Lakers would be down 3-0 if Kobe didnt hit that 40 foot jump shot last game.  Way to go Detroit. If they beat LA, I'll have to go out and buy me a Wallace jersey to commemerate!


----------



## and1_4ever (Jun 10, 2004)

thank god for the pistons..... everyone kept saying that, no team in the east can challenge the west.  Well guess bill walton and all those other laker fanatics dont know as much as they think they do.  The pistons are really pullng out all the stops, and even if they lose one in detroit, the lakers have something to think about back in la, cause neither games 1 nor 2 looked too good for the lakers.  And yes, if or ONCE the pistons win, Im going out and buying the entire starting lineups jerseys and framing them.... or maybe just a couple....or maybe just what i can afford


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 11, 2004)

pathetic performance by the Lakers, absolutely abhorent.  if they keep playing like shit, detroit will rightfuly whoop their ass 2 more times and take home the trophy.  the shalowness in the laker bench is showing in the most terrible way !


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 11, 2004)

shit shit shit shit shit...what the hell happened? Where is the damn ZEN MASTER now!? Zen Master yourself out of this hole! Shit! They still have a chance...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 11, 2004)

if i had to place my bets right now, i would bid on the pistons.

but as always, i have faith in LA circa Kobe and Shaq !!!


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 11, 2004)

Have faith boy!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2004)

ok wow! all I have to say is that the Lakers are not playing like they have those other rings.. their top stars completely imploding and pickin up technical fouls with three mins in the game! WTF is that. I have never seen a team with their potential self destruct like this... wow


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2004)

I hate to do it, _ok maybe I don't so much hate it_, but I Told all y'all to watch out for the pistons D in this series and I got laughed at. well its seems that the only one thats laughing now is ME! see.. h aha  ha ha..
to add insult to injury, NO TEAM has EVER came back from 3 games down to win a shampoinship series in sumthin like 27 tries so I think the question is not are they, but WHEN are they gonna do it. will they even make it back to the staples center for a game?? eitehr way, LA is done and all of a sudden for the first time in months this thread is empty?! how fitting... ok I am done..lol


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't feel well


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 14, 2004)

Lakers pathetic defense and spotty offense over this whole series is exactly why they will be handing the title to detroit tommorow night !  they dont deserve to win at this point, pure and simple.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

I am happy the lakers are loosing, I despise Phil, Kobe, Shaq.  But I really wanted to se Karl and Gary get a ring.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2004)

I really wanted Karl and Gary retire with rings.  Does anyone (with half a brain) think it can still happen?  I officially gave up hope after last night's game.  (not that Thursday's game boosted my confidence in them.   )


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 14, 2004)

Karl Malone has always been a dirty player. He and John Stockton both never got enough recognition for being so dirty. I don't care if he ever wins a ring. 

 Personally, I'd like to see them not get a ring simply because they had the audacity to think their joining the team would ensure a title.

 I will never doubt Kobe and Shaq though, until it's all said and done.


----------



## and1_4ever (Jun 14, 2004)

I didnt realize that there were 13 pages on the whole nba finals thing.   I had no idea how many people had COMPLETELY written off the Pistons.  I mean yea they had some crappy games in the eastern confrence playoffs, but personally the Pistons are the one team in the east that can contend with the west.  Everyone seemed to focus on the fact that they cant score, and not that their defense is ridiculous.    I wish had posted before, cause I woulda been helpin out the gr81 with all the naysayers .  I actually made a bet with my brother and two other friends that the Pistons would take the series if it should come against the lakers.  No wins and loss count, just that they would win.  All I can say is The wallaces are dominant, the lakers aside from kobe and shaq cant score, shaq is getting run out of energy, and the Pistons are going to take this. Anyone remember how the Pistons back in the day of thomas and laimbeer were the underdogs, and everyone kept saying that there was no way they would ever win? well seems history repeats itself.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2004)

the Lakers suddenly (to me) look old in this series


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 14, 2004)

I honestly didnt think the Pistons had the offensive ability to win this series when it first began, but I am most pleasantly suprised to see them playing at a whole different level.

 This series is giving me a whole new respect for Detroit.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

> This series is giving me a whole new respect for Detroit.


yup, you and teh rest of the world too , ha ha. there is defn no question who the better team has been, dats real talk


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 14, 2004)

You should check out the www.Lakersgrounds.net.  Thread after thread blaming the officials and all this ridiculous non-sense about how the league is Anti-Lakers.  

 LOL... if anything, the league is PRO-LA. These clowns need to get their heads out of their asses and pull their tail from between their legs and realize that Detroit is just outplaying them, plain and simple.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 15, 2004)

Can Someone Tell Me Why Kobe Doesn't Want To Pass?!


----------



## and1_4ever (Jun 15, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> You should check out the www.Lakersgrounds.net. Thread after thread blaming the officials and all this ridiculous non-sense about how the league is Anti-Lakers.
> 
> LOL... if anything, the league is PRO-LA. These clowns need to get their heads out of their asses and pull their tail from between their legs and realize that Detroit is just outplaying them, plain and simple.


The lakers will complain about anything to cover their horrible play.  How many calls does shaq get away with a game?  I know someone else saw that "basket" he had that definitely looked a little like goaltending in game 4.  He throws elbows, drops his shoulder into defenders, and should get constantly called for free throw violations.  All in all though, I almost feel sorry for him, cause hes the only one on the entire team producing and he cant do it alone.


----------



## austinite (Jun 15, 2004)

The Glove made a contribution for the first time in this series in game 4, but is it too late?  What about that team meeting with Phil where Fox, Devon (can't remember last name), Shaq, Kobe and Fisher asked to be started?  That can't make Malone and Payton feel too good.  Jackson didn't go for it anyway.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jun 15, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> You should check out the www.Lakersgrounds.net. Thread after thread blaming the officials and all this ridiculous non-sense about how the league is Anti-Lakers.
> 
> LOL... if anything, the league is PRO-LA. These clowns need to get their heads out of their asses and pull their tail from between their legs and realize that Detroit is just outplaying them, plain and simple.


Wow these are some angry fans, just reading the last couple of pages in the game 4 updates thread I've heard every conspiracy theory in the books. The refs, the pistons, the nba, and the fans are all in on it, hackers are putting fake computer generated games on TV, the series is fixed so the Lakers can lose, it's actually pretty funny. My favorite one is the guy that said "I hope we protest this series to the league, after this farce of a game is over." Oh well excuses won't change much, they're still losing, and I don't know what they think they're gonna protest to the league, what that obviously the Pistons should have been losing each game by 40 points or more to the Lakers if there was any justice in the world, give it up the Pistons play harder faster and better, they want it more, but who knows, Pistons still have to win one more.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 15, 2004)

Lol, funny how all the Laker fans have disappeared from this thread. Why am I not shocked though....lol....


----------



## austinite (Jun 15, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, funny how all the Laker fans have disappeared from this thread. Why am I not shocked though....lol....


What are you talking about? The same folks have been posting all along.  Jaim91 and Big Balla have both posted within the last 24hrs...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

I think she meant "Lakers fans, AND their HUGE fuckin mouths!"


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 15, 2004)

i still believe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have faith people


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 15, 2004)

Lakers will WIN tonite damit.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 15, 2004)

WE BELIEVE !!!!!!!!!!​​_i love this game_​


----------



## and1_4ever (Jun 15, 2004)

i have faith....just not in the lakers


----------



## forciano (Jun 15, 2004)

finaly the east wins a championship, and what makes it sweeter its that is detroit is gonna win against the lakers.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 15, 2004)

World Champion Detroit Pistons...sounds foreign, but hey, as long as the Lakers didn't win, I'm happy.


----------



## derekisdman (Jun 15, 2004)

Mwhahahah I'm from Michigan and I had faith in my boys since the beginning.  Pistons frekin own baby, all thanks to one man : Darko


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 15, 2004)

Gotta give props to the pistons, they smoked the lakers bigtime.  Who do you think will be the first to jump ship on the lakers?


----------



## Sean0621 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah I never expected it to end like that, but damn I'm glad it did, I'm in Toledo about 45 minutes away from Detroit, and it's great, I've never seen anything like it. Gotta love it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 16, 2004)

Pistons shocked me how well they played. My hat goes off to them. I love seeing LA lose and all the bandwagon riders falling off.

 Congrats Detroit. Much Respect.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 16, 2004)

R.I.P. Lakers - June 15th 2004 11:30 EST

"We had faith...Where were you Diesel?"


----------



## djrx06 (Jun 16, 2004)

BigBalla have you shut your mouth yet? The Lakers got their ass handed to them and Kobe got shut down. Leave those MJ comparisons at the door because in his prime MJ would have never played as horribly as KOBE did in a Finals series, EVER! I guess the only thing you can thank KOBE for is the fact that he kept LA from getting swept. Good Job KOBE!

One more thing....If Jordan played with Shaq and saw that no one else on his team was coming to play, he would have used Shaq to his advantage to get himself open looks.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 16, 2004)

Congrats to the Pistons!!!!!!!!  The East is back! 

On a side note, Big Ben Wallace looked damned impressive.  If this guy ever developes a decent shooting touch, he'll be one scary mofo.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2004)

The best team money can buy.... wasn't so good after all. Congrats to the Detroit Pistons and Larry Brown.  Just wish he could have done it here in Philly.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 16, 2004)

fuck east coast basketball !!  never been a fan and never will

but that does not take away from the fact that pistons played an amazing series, hats off to them.  but the lakers are coming back next year with major changes which will definitely reflect the shortcomings which lead to them loosing!


----------



## derekisdman (Jun 16, 2004)

http://customink.com/cink/r.jsp?E=derekisdman%40yahoo.com&F=kobe2


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Im gonna get me one of those! HAHAHA!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 16, 2004)

Thats hilarious


----------



## gr81 (Jun 16, 2004)

hella funny maYn


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 18, 2004)

I am disappointed in Kobe. It's like he ignored the fact that he was shooting 3% throughout the finals...


----------



## austinite (Jun 18, 2004)

djrx06 said:
			
		

> Leave those MJ comparisons at the door because in his prime MJ would have never played as horribly as KOBE did in a Finals series, EVER!
> 
> One more thing....If Jordan played with Shaq and saw that no one else on his team was coming to play, he would have used Shaq to his advantage to get himself open looks.


The comparisons of Kobe/MJ will continue.  After being in the league for 6 years right out of high school, Kobe has 3 rings.  MJ benefitted from 3 yrs with Dean Smith, and after 6 years had one.  You must admit that Kobe has the potential to suceed MJ, as blasphemous as that may sound to you.  It was the same for us old dudes when others suggested that MJ might be better than Magic, Doc, Kareem or Larry.  

As far as playing with Shaq, the Orlando Magic didn't come close to getting a championship while Shaq was there, so you can't rightfully say Kobe is riding Shaq's coattails.

As I said before, the jury is still out on this one, Kobe has many years left to play if he stays healthy and out of trouble.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 18, 2004)

^^^  dude, dont try to prove your point.  no one is going to concede anything, so as my italian friend says FORGET ABOUT IT !


----------



## austinite (Jun 18, 2004)

There is nothing to concede.  It is a matter of opinion.


----------



## djrx06 (Jun 18, 2004)

austinite said:
			
		

> The comparisons of Kobe/MJ will continue. After being in the league for 6 years right out of high school, Kobe has 3 rings. MJ benefitted from 3 yrs with Dean Smith, and after 6 years had one. You must admit that Kobe has the potential to suceed MJ, as blasphemous as that may sound to you. It was the same for us old dudes when others suggested that MJ might be better than Magic, Doc, Kareem or Larry.
> 
> As far as playing with Shaq, the Orlando Magic didn't come close to getting a championship while Shaq was there, so you can't rightfully say Kobe is riding Shaq's coattails.
> 
> As I said before, the jury is still out on this one, Kobe has many years left to play if he stays healthy and out of trouble.


I know they will continue.  Everyone has an opinion.

Ultimately, the comparisons are based on individual talent in my opinion.  Yes he does have the potential to be the type of player that MJ was.  Will he ever capitalize?  Who knows.  I can tell you this, Kobe has a long way to go before even matching up with MJ.  MJ in his prime would have never came up as lame as KOBE did in this series with Detroit.  MJ consistently put up 25-35/game and played extrodinary defense.  

My favorite player of all time is Magic but MJ is the total package IMO.

As for playing with Shaq, I mean using Shaq to his advantage....playing the 2 man game, etc.  Kobe went one on one too much in the series with Detroit and he could have benefited from playing the two man game with him.

I never said he was riding his coattails but any smart player would know to use a weapon like Shaq to his advantage.  Jordan did so with Pippen even though he wasn't as potent of a force as Shaq is today.  Obviously they were two different players.


----------

